# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  من تجارب الحياة..

## عبدالله الهدلق

من تجارب الحياة.. 



ماذا لو لم يكن هناك تجاربُ يَتمهّر بها العقل ؟ لا شيء , لأنه لن يكون ثمة إنسان.. 
أنا ربيبُ ثقافة تُقبّح - كما لا تفعل ثقافة أخرى - الحديثَ عن الذّات على أي صورة كان , ولأيّ معنىً يراد..
وما أراه أن الحديث عن الذات يقع على ضربين اثنين :
1- مايسوقه المرء لتمجيد نفسه , والثناء عليها , والزّراية على الآخرين والحطّ منهم ,وهذا هو المُذمّم الممجوج .
2 - حديثٌ تكون الذات وسيلتَه , لكنه إنما يساق لعبرة في الكلام , ودرس من الحياة لا يَتوصّل إليه المتحدث إلا بهذه الطريق..
والضرب الأخير هو الذي أعيب على ثقافتنا العربية ضعفَ المشاركة فيه , وكم خسرنا بذلك ..
في حين أنك تجد أن لكثير من الثقافات الأخرى احتفاءً بالغاً به , كلٌّ بحسب تجربته : من نادل مطعم , إلى رئيس دولة .. ( قَلّ أن وجد علم من أعلام اليهود في العصر الحاضر إلا وله ترجمة ذاتية ) .
والمرء مهما تقلّبت به الحياة , واتسعت معارفه , وطال أمده , يظل ضعيف التجربة لأنه محدود قاصر , أسير معانٍ لا يتجاوزها .. لكنه إن طالع تجارب الآخرين على اختلاف ما هم عليه من مقادير ومنازع وبلدان وأعراق وثقافات ؛ أثرى عقلَه , وأضاف من ألوان الحياة إلى حياته , ومن نافذ الخبرة وعميق التجربة الشعورية ؛ ما لا يظفر بمثله إلا بهذا ..
وفي هذا الموضوع , أودّ أن أقيد بعض ما عرض لي مما أرى أنه جدير بالذكر , وأقصد من ذلك - على قصور وضعف - أن أفيد إخواني من القراء , وسأورد في آخر هذه المواقف مجتلى العبرة التي خرجت بها ..
هذا ؛ وإني آمل من الإخوة الأفاضل أن يتكرموا بالمشاركة لإثراء هذا الموضوع بذكر تجربة مما مرّ بهم مع مراعاة هذين الأمرين :
1- الابتعاد قدر المستطاع عن التقليدي و المكرور من التجارب .
2- تذييل آخر التجربة بذكر وجه الفائدة التي خرج بها الكاتب الكريم إذ ربما خفيت ..
ولا يحقرنّ أحد نفسه , فربّ موقف لا يأبه له الكاتب يكون له من الأثر في نفس قارئه ما يغير به وجه حياته ..
وإني لأعد الإخوة أنه متى تجمع من مشاركاتهم مادةٌ علمية صالحة ؛ فإني سأقوم على تحريرها ونشرها في كتاب على نفقتي الخاصة ولو اقتضاني ذلك أن أستدين له , ومن يدري : فربما جاء من هذه المشاركات كتابٌ حافل تراه قد شرّق وغرّب .. والله المسؤول أن يوفقنا لمواضع الرشد , ومواقع الهداية ..  

الله أكبر  

كنتُ في عام 1410 هـ أدرس في كلية أصول الدين أيام كانت في حي الملز , وكان يقع شمالها غير بعيد منها مسجد يفصله عن الكلية أحد الشوارع العامة , يصلي فيه كثير من الطلبة صلاة الظهر . 
وفي أحد الأيام خرجتُ من المسجد بعد الصلاة فإذا بالناس قد تجمهروا عند إحدى السيارات , فأسرعتُ لأستطلع الخبر على عادة قبيحة فيَّ في أمثال هذه المواقف ( تخلّصتُ منها لاحقاً ) فوجدت رجلاً قد أخفى كثيراً من وجهه بشماغه ملتصقاً بإحدى السيارات , ورأيتُ شيخاً يقرأ من ورقة معه فيها : أن هذا الرجل قد شرب المسكر , وأنه سيقيم الحدّ عليه , فشققت عن الناس حتى وقفت قريباً منهما .. تناول الشيخ خيزرانة وأدار وجه الرجل نحو السيارة وأخذ يضربه ويغير الخيزرانة إلى أخرى بعد عدد من الضربات , وهكذا حتى أنهى إقامة الحدّ عليه , وأنا أنظر مبهوتاً خائفاً , فلِلحدّ وقعٌ شديدٌ على النفس ولم أكن رأيت شيئاً من مثل هذا من قبل ..
ثم إن الشيخ التفت إلينا بعد أن أنهى الضرب مستنكراً وقال : ماهذا ياإخوان ؟ هذا حدٌّ من حدود الله يقام , ألا تكبّرون ؟ 
قال " ألاتكبّرون " وهو يوجه نظره إليّ فقد كنت شديد القرب منه , فانفعلت لكلامه وصحت بأعلى صوتي مردداً كأني في فيلم تاريخي : الله أكبر , الله أكبر .. ولم يكبّر أحد معي إلا يسيراً , فابتسم الشيخ , وابتسم الحاضرون معه لانفعالي وطريقتي في التكبير , ولكن الذي أقيم عليه الحدّ لم يكن يبتسم معهم !
ظن بأنني أشمت به , وهو في حال لاتسر , فنظر إليّ نظرة تقدح شرراً وحقداً , وأخذ يتحفّز ويدافع نفسه , يقترب مني ليهجم عليّ ثم يتردد ويقف .. لا أدري أين ذهب ذلك الشيخ , فرجعتُ إلى الوراء قليلاً وهو يحاول أن يتجه نحوي , ثم اندسستُ بين الناس وأنا أتصبّب عرقاً , واجتزت الشارع مسرعاً إلى حيث سيارتي وهربت .. وهو لو كان ظفر بي لأقام علي الحد ! عسى الله أي يكفّر عنا وعنه .
تعلّمتُ من هذا الموقف :
1 – ألا أبالغ في الانفعال .. 
2- وألا أقترب كثيراً من صناعة الحدث ! 
للتواصل : a-hadlaq@hotmail.com

----------


## جذيل

> 2- وألا أقترب كثيراً من صناعة الحدث !


كأنّك تحفُر فيّ لتخرِجَ أمراً أكره البَوح به ..
لا لكراهة الأمر .. 
ولكن لِعمق مكانه .. وصعوبة اجترارهِ ..!!
لكن ..
ليِكن المصنعُ 
وليِكن الحدثُ 
قَلُمك سال 
والذكرةُ تُجْتَر ..
عسى أن يكون الموعِدُ قريبٌ ..

----------


## محب الأدب

مرحباً بك يا أستاذنا البر الودود ، مفيداً ومستفيداً بين إخوانك ومحبيك ، في هذا المجلس العلمي الشامخ ، حيث تُستثار فيه الدرة إثر الدرة ، والنادرة تلو النادرة ، في رحابة صدر ونقاوة منهج ، يحيطه جوٌ من الخلق العلمي الجليل ، والذوق الأدبي الرفيع ....

هذه تحية عجلى ... وترحيب واجب ... 

ولي عودة لتجاربك الحكيمة وذهنك اللطيف ...

أخوك / محب الأدب التقليدي !!

----------


## أبو القاسم

تجربة ظريفة سيقت بقلم أنيق رشيق..شكرالله لك يا شيخ عبدالله,وهاك تجربة مررت بها وفقا لطلبك
---
حين تقرأ في سير الأكابر يسترعي انتباهك أنهم في جملة من الخلال مشتركون
من تلكم خلة كنت أجاهد نفسي كثيرا كيما تكون جبلة فيّ=الشجاعة!
وهي ذات ضروب ,شجاعة في ميادين الوغى,شجاعة الرأي..إلخ
وقد قيل هي والكرم صنوان ,والكريم لاعيب له
من أجل ذلك ربما بالغت في درك هذه الطلِبة وتكلفت الدخول في مواقف
لألبس الصفة لبسا فتكون لي شعاراً ودثارا
في سني الدراسة في بلد عربي كان منزلي قبالة الجامعة وقد أشيع عن مظاهرة
سيعقدها الطلاب نصرة للأقصى,فقلت في نفسي :إنها فرصتك لتقف كالهزبر
في وجوه الضباع البشرية اللئيمة التي تكون حاضرة ولابد في مثل هذه الأحداث 
بدأت المظاهرة وتعالت الهتافات وتجمهر الناس على حواف الطريق يدفعهم الفضول
لرؤية فلم وثائقي عيانا!
تقدم أبو القاسم ليفزع للأقصى الجريح,وبينا هو كذلك يمشي على بساط من الأنفة
كأنما ينحط من صبب ,إذا بضربة من عصا غليظة تقع على ظهره بغتة ,فسقطت أرضا
وتكالب علي الذئاب كلٌ ينهش ما بين دهسة بقدم وضربة بهراوة وبطشة بيد أثيمة
كل ذلك في سطة الطريق حتى اضطر أصحاب المركبات أن ينطروهم إلى نهاية المشهد
ثم إنهم ساقوني إلى كبيرهم الذي علمهم الكفر ,مكبل اليدين ,فلما مثلت أمامه
قام بتمثيل مسرحية ظريفة جدا..
أخرج مصحفا صغير الحجم من جعبة وجعل يهزه ويقول:أنتم تظنوننا يهودا!؟(قلت له-في نفسي طبعا-:بل أنتم شر منهم!)
وكفر بعضهم وقال كلمة الكفر البواح وسب الله جل جلاله!! ثم حلف هذا اللعين أن يفعل بأختي الفاحشة ! وتنخم عبارته
تلك بألفاظ فاحشة أيضاً

يتبع..
أملاه أبو القاسم

----------


## عبدالله العلي

رائع يا شيخ عبدالله ، ولي عودة للتعليق بإذن الله

----------


## أم عماد

فكرة طيبة من الأخ عبد الله فالتجارب الحقيقية -برأيي - أفضل بمليون مرة من قواعد 
حياتية تسنّ ليسير الناس عليها ..
و تجاربكم مضحكة ومفيدة بنفس الوقت 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو زيد المدني

وفقك الله فضيلة الشيخ . 
أسأل الله الكريم أن ينفع بهذه الفكرة الجميلة المفيدة . 
كما أسأله - سبحانه - أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك . 

محبكم المخلص :
أبو زيد المدني

----------


## عبدالرحمن قائد

أخبرني صديقي الأثير الشيخ عبد الله الهدلق - قدس سره وجهره - بخبر موضوعه هذا , وأراد أن يخدعني عن عقلي لأشارك فيه , فيخف الناس إلى الموضوع زرافات ( بضم الزاي لا بفتحها , فإن الزرافة لم تكن بأرض العرب , والذي تحرر لي بعد نظر كثير في كتب اللغة والأدب أن الشاعر الحماسي قائل هذه الجملة الشهيرة لم يشاهد الأفلام الوثائقية عن حيوانات أفريقيا لأنه لم يكن يومئذ فضائيات , والظاهر أيضا أنه لم يكن الجهاز المسمى بالفيديو ) ووحدانا , بحثا عن تجربتي التي يتوقون للوقوف عليها , كما يفعل أولئك الذين يبتغون بتقديم الكبار لمؤلفاتهم وتحقيقاتهم الوسيلة إلى مخادعة القراء عن عقولهم , وقد انخدعت له كما انخدعت زمنا بتقديم أولئك . 
فهاك يا صديقي هذه التجربة المثيرة , على غرار ما فعل أبو بكر بن عياش حين سأله بعض أصحابه أن يحدثه ، فقال : لا أفعل . فقال : حديث واحد . فقال : حدثنا مغيرة قال : « رأيت الشعبي يدحرج الدن » . قال الخطيب البغدادي : فانظر إلى نكد أبي بكر لما أضجره أصحاب الحديث ، وسألوه أن يحدثهم حديثا واحدا ، كيف حدثهم بما لا خير فيه ، ولا فائدة لمستمعيه ! 
ولا والله ما أحببت خلق أبي بكر بن عياش ولا خلق الأعمش , رحمهما الله . 
كأن مقدمتي طالت قليلا , أشعر بذلك , فلندلف إلى التجربة .. 
فرغ الإمام من صلاة الفجر , وعصافير الحرم تطير وتصوّت فوقنا ( تلك التي خدعونا ونحن صغار وقالوا : إنها لا تطير فوق الكعبة ) , فقال لي صاحبي : ألا تحب أن ترى الشيخ الذي حدثتك عنه فتسلم عليه وتستمنحه موعدا للقراءة ؟ , فقلت : اللهم نعم ( هذه ترجمتها بالفصحى , لأني قلت له وقتها : ايوه , وهو أيضا حدثني بنحو ذلك ) , وذهبنا إلى الشيخ .. 
وجهه المضيء بنور الطاعة , وشيبته البيضاء التي تشي ببياض قلب صاحبها , وتجاعيد السنين السبعين , ملأت قلبي مهابة له وإجلالا , دنوت إليه وصافحته , عرَّفني صاحبي إليه ( طبعا لم يقل في تعريفه بي : سماحة الشيخ العلامة ... , لأنني لم أكن قد أصبحت كذلك وقتها ) , وطلبت إليه - متفاصحًا أقلقل الحروف في فمي لأشعره أنني طالب علم ذو سابقة في البصر بالعربية - أن يهبني وقتًا أقرأ عليه النحو , فيا لله ما أعذب نغمته في أذني وأنا أسمعه ينطق بإجابة مطلبي , " تجيء بعد صلاة الظهر هناك " قالها وهو يشير بيده إلى موضع ناحية باب المدينة .. 
كان المسجد يغص بطلبة العلم , من المغرب والجزائر وليبيا ومصر والسودان , لهم دوي وهينمة وزجل , قبل أن تفرقهم أمور سيرويها التاريخ بعدنا , سقيا لتلك الأيام .. 
ذهبت بعد صلاة الظهر إلى ذلك الموضع فألفيت الشيخ مضطجعا , فجلست إلى سارية قريبة أنتظر التفاتة منه , فلم يفعل , وطال انتظاري حتى تبينت أن الشيخ قد نام , فحملت نفسي وعدت إلى البيت , لن أزعم أنني عدت حزينا باكيا لفوات الدرس كما يقول في مثل هذا بعضهم , لأنني أعلم أنني سأعود في الغد إن شاء الله .. 
وفي الطريق لقيت أحد طلبة العلم ممن أعرف من طلاب الشيخ , فحدثته بما جرى , فعاتبني وقال : هلا أيقظته من منامه , فأنكرت في نفسي مقالته بما استقر في فطرتي من مجانفة هذا الفعل للأدب , وتململت ولم أظهر من الموافقة على قوله ما يعجبه , فزاد من لومي وذكرني ووعظني وتلا علي ما تيسر له من النصوص والأبيات التي تحث على الصبر على العلم .. 
الحق والحق أقول : إنه خدعني عن فطرتي وعقلي , فصدقت مقاله , وعدت في اليوم الثاني لأجد الشيخ مضطجعا نائما في موضعه كما كان في أمسه , فهممت أن أقوم وأرجع إلى البيت , لكن حديث صاحبي كان قد عمل عمله في خداع عقلي وفطرتي ( ألم أذكر ذلك قبل قليل ؟ ) , فاقتربت من الشيخ ورفعت صوتي بالسلام , فلم يرد , فتجاسرت ولمسته لمسا خفيفا فلم ينتبه , فتحامقت وهمزت رجله برفق , فاستوى جالسا .. 
نظر إلي بعينين كأنهما لسانان ناطقان ( هل رأيت عيني ابن عثيمين حين يحدق بهما في عيني من يحاوره ؟ كأنهما هما , وأظن عيني ابن تيمية كانتا كذلك ) , فتلعثمت وسلمت , فرد السلام , فقلت ( ببراءة ابن السبعة عشر ربيعا ) : أريد القراءة عليك , فقال : ألم ترني نائما ؟ فقلت : بلى , وقد كنت أكره أن أوقظك ولكن صاحبي أمرني أن أفعل ! , فقال : أإذا أمرك أحد بسوء الأدب تطيعه ؟! , ثم أنشد :  
ومن بشيخه استخفَّ يبلى .. بقصر العمر وأن يكلّا
منه لسانه إذا ما احتضرا .. عن الشهادة وينسى ما قرا  
ها قد بدأ الدرس ( كذا قلت لنفسي ) .. أخرجت أوراقي ورحت أكتب البيتين يتنازعني - كتوجه العاملين إلى معمول واحد - شعور بالخزي من عملي وسوء أدبي وشعور بالفرح لهذه الفائدة , وكنت حينها مولعا بتقييد الأبيات الحاصرة ومقطعات النظم الضابطة للمسائل ( عادة تخلصت منها كذلك لاحقا ) .  
غضب مني الشيخ يومها , فما زلت أراضيه وأريه من الصدق في الطلب بعد ذلك سنين عددًا حتى صرت من أحب طلابه إليه , وعاهدت نفسي يومئذ أن لا أترك ما علمته بالفطرة وأدركته بالذوق واختبرته بالعقل إلا ببرهان يقنعني بفساد هذين وتلك , ولو خالفني أهل الأرض ( هل لاحظت أنني قلت : " خالفني " , ولم أقل : " خالفت " ؟ هذا من تواضعي الذي فطرت عليه ) .  
فحاذر أيها القارئ أن تغلب على عقلك وفطرتك وذوقك , ولا تفرط في إحسان الظن بكل من توسم بسيما العلم , فإن بعضهم أعيا من باقل , وأحمق من الممهورة إحدى خدمتيها , وأفسد ذوقا ممن يطرب لشعر العقاد .  
وحسبي هذا من التماس العظة , فإني أريد أن أستبقي لك - أبا أحمد - ما تقوله إن سمت بك همتك يوما لتكتب في سيرتي كتابا وتعلق على هذه القصة الجليلة ..

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن طالب

تقبل أطنان الورد أبعثها إليك -شيخنا- بخدمة البريد المضمون (وحسابها عليك إذ باغتني ما التهم الميزانية ! ) ..
ترحيباً بك ضيفاً فريداً ، تظللها سحابة ود تنثر زخاتها أحرفاً لا تلبث أن تقع على الأرض إلا وقد حداها الشوق لتمتزج كأبلغ جمل تتضوع ترحيباً وعبارات ثناء..
.. ولعل لنا عودة ..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

*الحمد لله وحده..*


*لست أشك أن المسارعة بالتحية والترحيب هي واجب الوقت كرامة للأستاذ المكرم والأخ النبيل الشيخ عبد الله الهدلق..*


*ولعله تلي هذا الواجب واجبات أولها أن هذا النهج الذي يوشك أن يشرعه لإخوانه إنما هو باب حسن غاية،وإن أردتُ الدلالة على حسنه بما هو من جنسه = ذكرتُ من خبر نفسي أني لستُ كبير السن بل أنا أصغر سناً مما يظن أكثر الناس غير أني أجد في نفسي ومنها ما هو أليق برجل قد عركته التجربة فنفعت رأيه وزانت عقله (كما لا أنكر أني أسقط أحياناً فيما لا يقع فيه شاب مجدود الرأي معدوم الخبرة)*


*وإذا عدتُ لتعليل هذه الذي أصبته مما يليق بمن هو أكبر مني سناً وأعمق تجربة =وجدته يعود لبابين :*


*الأول : مجاهدتي للاستفادة من التجارب التي مررتُ بها والأخطاء التي وقعتُ فيها.*


*الثاني : قراءتي في التجارب الحية للناس المضمنة في سيرهم الذاتية أو تآريخ حياتهم المستوفية،وقراء  تي في التجارب المتخيلة التي يحتشد بها أدب الرواية والقصة والمسرح وما لف لفه ..*


*فكنتُ أضيف بذلك أعمار الناس إلى عمري ،وعقول الناس إلى عقلي..*


*ومن المعاني المكرورة في كلام الناس تمنيهم لو عادت بهم عجلة الحياة للوراء أو أضيف لحياتهم ذلك الأوبشن الذي في لوحة المفاتيح والذي يتيح لك محو أخطاء الماضي ..*

*يقول (د.هـ) لورانس : ((ليت للإنسان حياتين ..الأولى يرتكب فيها الأخطاء والحماقات ،والثانية يتعلم فيها من أخطائه وتجاربه)).*


*ويقول الأيرلندي برنارد شو : ((إنه من المؤسف أننا حين نبلغ مرحلة الحكمة وتتحقق لنا السيادة على أنفسنا والسيطرة على أهوائنا =فإن رحلة العمر تكون قد آذنت بالمغيب،ولم يتبق لنا الكثير لكي نستفيد بالحكمة التي اكتسبناها بعد التخبط الطويل في التجربة والخطأ)).*


*نعم.ذلك معنى مكرور معاد،لو عاد الزمن بي للخلف لما اقترفت هذا الخطأ أو ذاك،ولما أضعت تلك الصداقة الثمينة ولما أهدرت تلك الفرصة العظيمة ولو لو ،ولذلك كانت لو تفتح عمل الشيطان وتورث سخطاً على قدر الله وتخدش الصبر والرضا بخير القدر وشره..*


*لكن هاهنا طريقاً بديلاً..*


*اقرأ سير الناس وتواريخهم..* 
*وتأمل أحوال الخلق وصوابهم وأخطائهم..* 
*وأدب نفسك بالبصر بمعايب الناس..* 
*واصقل تجربتك بالنظر في تجارب الناس..*
*وتنزه في عقول الآخرين..*


*يقول نيتشه : ((إن من لم ينتفع بخبرة ثلاثة آلاف سنة = لم يتجاوز زاده في الحياة خبز يوم بيوم..أي خبرة يوم بيوم))..*


*وإنا لنشكر الأخ الأديب العاقل عبد الله الهدلق الذي فتح لنا ولإخواننا هذا الباب من النظر وذاك الفن من فنون العلم والفائدة..*


*وهو مستوجب شكراً آخر استحقه لما أقبلتُ أضع المشاركة فأبصرتُه وقد نجح في أن يسوق لنا أبا أسامة ويالها من كرامة..* 

ولي عودة ابتدأ فيها سوق ما طلبه الأستاذ الكريم..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن باب التجارب.. فقولكم:



> وما أراه أن الحديث عن الذات يقع على ضربين اثنين :1- مايسوقه المرء لتمجيد نفسه , والثناء عليها , والزّراية على الآخرين والحطّ منهم ,وهذا هو المُذمّم الممجوج .
> 2 - حديثٌ تكون الذات وسيلتَه , لكنه إنما يساق لعبرة في الكلام , ودرس من الحياة لا يَتوصّل إليه المتحدث إلا بهذه الطريق..


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أولهما مطيَّة من مطايا الشيطان إلى نفوس كثير من الصَّالحين (والمبدعين)، الذين أسلموا القياد لأمراض القلوب... 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والتَّفريق بين الأول والثاني وإن كان مدرَكًا بالقرائن (أحيانًا) لكنه يلتبس على المرء نفسه فضلًا عن غيره..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلا شكَّ أنَّ الكتابة في مثل هذا الضَّرب فيه مخاطرة لمن لم يحسن تربية نفسه، بل رضي بالقشر المغري لغيره فصار كشمعة تحرق نفسها (في الأخرى) وتنفع غيرها (ربما في كليهما).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هذه إلماحة هي إلى الوعظ أقرب منها إلى غيره.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك.. وموضوع جميل، وكتب الشيخ الأديب علي الطنطاوي قائمة جلها -إن لم يكن كلها- على هذا المنوال.

----------


## أبو القاسم

المهم..لا أطيل عليكم في التفاصيل لأنه يلزمكم حينئذ تحضير المناديل, لمسح الدموع !
ومن طريف ما جرى وهم يجرون هذا الأسد الذي هو أبو القاسم ويحكمون الخناق على عنقه ,ويد أحدهم كحَكمة الدابة
أن فتاة نصرانية-تعلق الصليب-صرخت فيهم بشدة وقالت:حرام عليكم! فشدها من شعرها ولهزها
فطارت كغلاف قطعة "بسكويت" بعيدا عن طريقه وتعفرت بالتراب, (إذا اجتمعت أجسام البغال وأحلام الغربان وأردت المجابهة فلا تلم نفسك على العاقبة إلا أن تكون بغلا أو غرابا=حكمة قاسمية)
ثم..أخذونا إلى قلاع المجرمين -بحسبهم- أو المدارس اليوسفية وفق تصنيف المؤمنين الذين يؤذون في الله تبارك وتعالى
هناك..تحول العذاب من الضرب الأليم إلى الضرب المهين
ويا سبحان الله عرفت حينها لمَ لم يتوعد الله مؤمنا بالعذاب المهين وجعله حكرا على الكافرين كما لاحظ ذلك
الإمام أبو العباس ابن تيمية..وفهمت حقيقة الأمر في انصداع قلوب المؤمنين ورهافتها من الأذى المعنوي
فوق الأذى الحسي ,وبه ينكشف لك السرفي فهم البلاء العظيم الذي أصاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
في سني دعوته وهو بأبي هو وأمي أشد الناس بلاء فلايشكل عليك إذن أن تعلم أن آل ياسر مثلا ذاقوا من صنوف التنكيل ما عُصم منه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم,
بكلمة=حادثة كقصة الإفك أشد وقعا على نفس زكية كنفس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من النشر بالمنشار من مفرق الرأس
استفدت من التجربة المثيرة كثيرا ..أذكر منها:-
-الشجاعة خصلة عظيمة لا يليق بالمؤمن ألا يكون على جانب منها حسن وقد تعوذ رسول الله من ضدها
ولكن إذا وضعت في غير موضعها كانت ضربا من الحماقة أوالتهور
,يضبط ذلك كله الشرع بميزان الحكمة وقانون الأحكام فالتولي يوم الزحف-مثلا- كبيرة وتمني لقاء العدو منهيٌ عنه
والمفتي أوالعالم إذا سئل عن شيء فشجاعة الكلمة تلزمه ولا يسعه كتمان الحق بخلاف مالو سئل طالب على مدرجة العلم.(سألت شيخنا العلامة عبدالله السعد فك الله قيده, هل كان يسع ابن المديني وابن معين ونحوهما السكوت في المحنة ,قال:لا)
- رأيت مصداق قول الله تعالى"قل هل أنبئكم بالأخسرين أعمالا*الذين ضل سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا" فقدتجد بعض هؤلاء يصلون معك وهم كفار أقحاح بما سبِهم لله تقدس اسمه وغير ذلك.
-المحن التي تعصف بالعبد مظنة لأن تزل قدمه فإذا ابتدرتك مصيبة استحضر مراقبة الرب الجليل وليكن لسان حالك:إذا لم يكن بك غضب علي فلا أبالي,حينئذ أبشر بنصيبك من قوله سبحانه"الذين استجابوا لله والرسول من بعدما أصابهم القرح"
أكتفي بهذا
والله المستعان

----------


## عبدالله الهدلق

محب الأدب : أطنان الورود التي أرسلها إليّ الشيخ عبدالرحمن أضعها عليك عشان نخلص منّك ! شكر الله لك أخي المحب هذه الاحتفالية , ولا حرمني من صحبتك ..

الشيخ عبدالله العلي : قلّ أن عرفت إنساناً يحمل روحاً أجمل من روحك , كم لك من الأفضال عليّ ..

أبا القاسم : رفعك الله بالعفو والعافية , مشاركتكم وهذه الروح التي تتحلّون بها من العيار الثقيل , ونحن كما تعلم في زمن الهزيمة والخيبة , أدامك الله لنا حتى تستنهض خورنا , وما أنفذ ماذكرتَه مما استفدته من هذه التجربة .

أبا أسامة : ليس لك الحق في أن تحرم أهل العلم من مثل هذا القلم المتألق , والسرد الجميل , رائع كعادتك يا أبا أسامة ..

أبا فهر : هذا البيان الوضيء , والروح العذبة , والثقافة العالية = ياراقل دي إتش لورنس حته وحده ! مقالةٌ لايشارك فيها أبو فهر ليست بمقالة ..

الشيخ عدنان البخاري : سلم الله لنا قلمك , ماأحوجنا إلى من يدلنا على مواطن الزلل وعثار الأقدام ؛ حتى نتجنبها ماوسعتنا القدرة .

الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن طالب , أبا زيد , جذيل , أم عماد : شكر الله لكم , أسعدني تواصلكم , في انتظار المشاركات ..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> أبا فهر : هذا البيان الوضيء , والروح العذبة , والثقافة العالية = ياراقل دي إتش لورنس حته وحده ! مقالةٌ لايشارك فيها أبو فهر ليست بمقالة ..


ربنا يجبر بخاطرك يا سيدنا ..ده أنا غلبان.

----------


## زاهر العمر

رائع للغاية .. 

 بارك الله فيكم جميعاً

----------


## ماجد الأسمري

سٌررت طويلاً وأنا أبصر قارب شيخنا الأديب الجميل عبدالله الهدلق يطفو على بحر الألوكة , وأيقنت أننا أمام صياد مهر في صيد الدرر المعرفية ووضعها بين يدي محبيه,,,
هنيئاً لنا بك وهنيئاً لك بنا
والتحية لا تقف دون أن تشمل المتوهج دوماً (أبا أسامة الريمي) قربه الله من جميل القول والعمل....

----------


## منصور مهران

كنتُ في زمنٍ قديمٍ قريبٍ أعهد من نفسي شغفا بقراءة كتب التراجم الذاتية ،
وكان من قضاء الله أني التقيت الدكتور زكي نجيب محمود مِرارًا أو أقول : كثيرا
فسألته يوما : ماذا يصيب القارئ من ترجمةٍ ذاتيةٍ لأحدهم مهما كان شأنه ؟
فقال : ليست الحوادث المسرودة في الترجمة تهم أحدًا مثلما تهم المؤرخين فإنهم يستخرجون منها مادة في التاريخ هي أقربُ للتوثيق منها لبيان الحدث وموقعه .
 ثم توالت السنون لأقرأ في حياة هذا الرجل ثلاثة كتب :
الأول زمنا : ( قصة نفس ) يعني نفسه
والثاني بعده : ( قصة عقل ) ويعني عقله
والثالث الأخير : ( حصاد السنين ) ويعني الحوادث التي دارت عليها حياته .
فانظروا يا رعاكم الله ، كيف التفت هذا الرجل إلى النفس أولا ثم إلى العقل ثم إلى الحدث وليست الفكرة الشاملة عن سيرته الذاتية تكتمل بغير هذه الأجزاء التي ساقها مُفَرَّقة لأنه اعتمد لكل منها ما يناسبها من التأمل وما يكشفها من القول ؛ وقد لا يروق ذلك النهجُ كثيرًا من القراء والكاتبين ولكنها تجربة على أي حال يَحْسُنُ بالمرء أن يطلع عليها وله أن يتقبلها كلها أو بعضها ، وقد لا يتقبل منها شيئا فيكون حُكمه على ما يقرأ عن معرفةٍ وإدراكٍ وليس عن تلقٍّ وإملاء .

  جعلتُ هذه المُذاكرة توطئة لما أظنه من تأملي قريبا من الموضوع الأصل ، فإن يكنه فبها وإلا فحسبي أني قرأتُ وأقرأتُ شيئا من هموم النفس أنفثها قبل أن تلفظنا الحياة إلى هذا التراب .

----------


## محب الأدب

> جعلتُ هذه المُذاكرة توطئة لما أظنه من تأملي قريبا من الموضوع الأصل ، فإن يكنه فبها وإلا فحسبي أني قرأتُ وأقرأتُ شيئا من هموم النفس أنفثها قبل أن تلفظنا الحياة إلى هذا التراب .


 
شرفت الموضوع ... والمجلس كله .. يا أستاذنا الجليل 
وما مذاكرتك إلا في أصل الموضوع 
ولله تلك النفس الفتية ، والعزمة القوية ، التي تجعلك ترقم تلك الحروف وأنت على حال من المرض ممض  ، فرج الله كربك ، وكشف همك ، وحفظك الله ، وأمتع بك ، وجعل أحوالك كلها راجعة إلى حميد العاقبة .. آمين

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

أحسنتم بنقلكم ذلك المقال الرائع عن الشيخ الجليل عبد الله الهدلق، فهي فرائد وأي فرائد، وجميل من الأستاذ منصور بن مهران ـ شفاه الله من مرضه، وبارك فيه ـ نقل تلك الفائدة عن الدكتور زكي نجيب محمود ـ رحمه الله وعفا عنه ـ.

----------


## عبدالرحمن قائد

> والتحية لا تقف دون أن تشمل المتوهج دوماً (أبا أسامة الريمي) قربه الله من جميل القول والعمل....


 لك تحيتي وأشواقي , وتقبل الله دعاءك أيها الماجد .. 



> جعلتُ هذه المُذاكرة توطئة لما أظنه من تأملي قريبا من الموضوع الأصل ، فإن يكنه فبها وإلا فحسبي أني قرأتُ وأقرأتُ شيئا من هموم النفس أنفثها قبل أن تلفظنا الحياة إلى هذا التراب .


ما أعذب روحك وأشهى حديثك يا بقية زمان الورد !
كشف الله ضرك , وأطال عمرك على طاعتك
موعدنا غدا , اشتقت والله إليك

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كنتُ على سبيل الطرفة (وربما الجِد) أردِّد كثيرًا لمن يطارحني الحديث في مناسبات عديدة = أنَّ الحاجة ملحَّة والدَّين في أعناقنا معلَّق بشأن تذييلات على كتب الأقدمين، كالبخلاء للجاحظ، والحمقى المنسوب لابن الجوزي..

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قد عَبَرت مرَّةً على بقَّالٍ كان في حيٍّ قديمٍ أسكنه من زمنٍ مضى فما أن وقعت عيناه عليَّ حتى جعل يستغيث بي، من زبونٍ أضجره وأشغله.. ويترجَّاني أن أصلح بينه وبين هذا الزبون!
قلت: مهْيَم؟!
قال: هذا الشيخ الكبير.. انظر إليه وافرق بيننا!
فدَلَفْتُ إلى البقالة فإذا شيخٌ قد تخطى عقده الخامس، كنت أراه في الحيِّ دومًا، على محياه تاج وقار، و«يظهر» من قسمات وجهه العقل والرزانة.. لولا ما رأيتُ!
وإليكم المشهد..
شيخٌ جالسٌ متربعًا على أرض البقالة، قد فتح ثلاجةً رصَّت فيها دجاجات مبرَّدة، متَّحدة الوزن كما يلوح من المطبوع على غلافها، ويظهر ذلك من نظر العين بادي الأمر.. وقد نثر تلك الدجاجات على أرضها، وجعل يزنها بيَدَيه واحدةً واحدةً.. ليحصل له «حق اليقين وعينه» بأثقلها وزنًا فيظفر بها ولا يغبن..
ولعلَّ شكَّه في الشركة المصدِّرة للدجاج تعدَّاه إلى شكٍّ في جودة ميزانه.. فصار يشكُّ في دقَّة عمل يدَيه عمل الميزان.. يضع الأولى في اليمنى والأخرى في الأخرى ثم يراوح بينهما ويهزُّ رأسه ويقلِّب عينيه ويقطِّبها.. ثم يضعهما جانبًا.. ويأخذ اثنتين..
وكأنَّ تقطيبه عينيه يشبه ما ذكره أبونواس عن الفضل:
رأيتُ الفضلَ مُكتئبًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يُناغي الخُبزَ والسَمَكا
فَقَطَّبَ حين أبصَرَني  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونكَّسَ رَأسَه وبَكَى
فلمَّا أن حَلَفتُ له  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بأنِّي صائمٌ ضَحِكا!
لكن صاحبنا كان يناغي الدجاج ..
وهكذا.. كلما انتهى من وزنها، واطمأنَّت نفسه إلى رجحان بعضها على بعضٍ أعاد الكرَّة.. بتسلسل حوادث لا آخر لها!
حتى صار محتارًا لا يدري أين وجه الحق! 
قال لي البقَّال: هذه حالُهُ من ساعة! وحجَّته أنَّ له الحق في التوثق من البضاعة؛ لأنه سيدفع مالًا تعرَّق له وكد، وقطع به القفار وجد، فكيف يعتق من كيسه دون حساب وعَدِّ.. وعدٍّ.. وعَد..!
لا ينفذُ الزِّئبق من كفِّه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولو ثقبناه بمسمارِ!لم يكمل حديثه حتى وقعت عينا الشيخ عليَّ متقدة شررًا.. إذ أحسَّ بمؤامرة تدور خلفه، وشكوى ظالمة ترفع ظلمًا ضدَّه..
نظر إليَّ نظرات حقد ممزوجةٍ بازدراء وغضب واستياء و«تهديد من اللقافة».. وأشياء أخرى قد لا أستوعبها!
كانت تلك النظرات النارية الخاطفة رسالة كافية «لأقلب وجهي بأسرع سرعة» وانصرف راشدًا سالمًا.. فمالي وللدجاج.. فمن يدري لعل الشركة كاذبة مخادعة.. ولعل الشيخ محق.. ولعل.. ولعل.. أعلل النفس وأخادعها بلا مقنع!
مع ضميمة أن عيني لم تغفل عصاه التي جثمت بجانبه كأنها ليث هصور، أوكلب عقور.. والتي يتوعَّد بها من يتطفَّل على عاداته المُثْلى مِثْلي.. ولا أدري هل علا بها هام أحدٍ قبلي؟!
وبعد دراسة الأمر وتقليب الرأي.. وعلى كلٍّ.. فلستُ حقل تجربةٍ لردَّة الفعلِ.. من العصا وصاحبها..
«والسلامة لا يعدلها شيءٌ»..
وقد قال أبوالطَّيب:
الرأيُ قبل شجاعة الشجعان  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هو أول وهي المحل الثانيفلِمَ أقبل بالمحل الثاني؟! وأنا غير عاجزٍ عن المحل الأول!
ولم أر في عيوب الناس عيبًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كنقص القادرين على التمامِ 
نظر إليَّ البقَّال منتظرًا «فزعةً» وردَّة فعلٍ على بليَّته.. ولكن هيهات!
فـ«تجارب الحياة» أثبتت وأثمرت أن لا حلَّ مع لئيمٍ شابَ في بخله.. فأي موعظةٍ أونصيحة غيرمحفوفة بالمخاطر ألقيها على مثله..
قلتُ بلا تردد: أعانك الله على هذه المحنة! وشدَّ على يديك!
قال: وأنتَ؟!
قلت: أنا.. ! أنا..! أسأل الله أن يعينني على الهرب.. والحمدلله أن وهبني عقلًا أرشدني للهرب من الخطر..
ألقى الصَّحيفة كي يخفِّف رحله  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والزَّاد حتى نعله ألقاها !قال البقَّال: يا فلان.. حاول مرَّهْ تانيهْ..
ابتسمت.. لألملم خجلي من جُبني وأغطي بهذا وجه ذاك..
وقلت: إن شاء الله.. لكن.. مرَّهْ تانيهْ!
فغر فاه .. وقبل محاولة ثانية منه درت بجسدي 180 درجة..
أرسلت إليه على عجلٍ «السلام عليكم».. واختفيت..


وبعدُ.. هل ترجَّح عندكم تذييل كتاب على بخلاء الجاحظ؟
أوأزيدكم!

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

ليس وجهاً واحداً أن يكون ذلك  بخلاً وإنما هو عند بعضهم من الحزم وقد سئل سلفه ما الحزم؟

فقال : سوء الظن بالناس..

وسواء عددناه حزماً أم لا = فهذا باب والبخل باب آخر وقد يجتمعان  وقد يفترقان..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

وإن لم يُعد حزمًا فما هو؟
أمن الحزم فقط سوء الظن بالنفس في حسن التصرف بالمال؟ إلى حد (الوسوسة)!
لا شك أن من ابتلي بطرفٍ من سوء الخلق يعذر نفسه بمثل هذا ويُلقِي باللَّائمة على مخالفه.. فهو يراه مسرفا مبذرا.. لا يعرف قدرا لمال.
أما كون هذا (بابا آخر) غير البخل فليس بصحيح.. قد يكون من البخل، (وقد يكون من الوسوسة في الحزم مع الناس.. ثم هذه الوسوسة مردها إلى البخل!)

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

ماشاء الله!
ليس لي مكان بين هذه القامات إلا أن أكون منصتًا لعذب الحديث، ورحم الله امرءًا عرف قدر نفسه.

----------


## أبو القاسم

شكر الله للشيخ عدنان البخاري إسهامه بهذه المشاركة الأدبية اللطيفة
غير أني لا أرى وجها لوضع كلمة "فزعة" بين قوسين بمايوحي للقاري أن استعمالها
بهذا المعنى غريب عن الفصحى
قال المبرد في الكامل: (الفزع في كلام العرب على وجهين :
ما تستعمله العامة تريد به الذعر والآخر الاستنجاد والاستصراخ من ذلك قول سلامة بن جندل:
كنا إذا ما أتانا صارخ فزعٌ*** كان الصراخ له قرعَ الظنابيب
يقول:إذا أتانا مستغيث كانت إغاثته الجد في نصرته...)
والله الموفق

----------


## عدنان البخاري

جزاكم الله خيرًا يا أبا القاسم على تعقيبك بهذه الإفادة النافعة، وأسأل الله تعالى أن يرفع عنك الضر، ويجمع لك بين العافية والأجر .

----------


## منصور مهران

ذكرتُ لها مرة مناهج الكاتبين عما يذكرونه لا عن مذكراتهم ، فكان جوابها المتكرر : وما يخص القارئ من هذا ، حتى اهتديت إلى منهج غير مسبوق فقلت : وهذا رجل يعنيه من التذكُّر أن يؤرخ لأفكاره وكيف ارتقت مرارا واندثرت أحيانا ، واختلت نادرا ، فجمعها وجعل لها اسما غير مألوف حيث أسماها ( عندما كنتُ ) فاجتنب بذلك تحديدها بمكانٍ أو زمانٍ وترك للقارئ رحبة من الفكر لينظر كيف مضى أخونا بأفكاره التي طرحتها عليه السنون فلا يزال يحملها على ظهره بينما يسير في دروب الزمن وميادينه ، وكلما ابتغى التخفيف من بعضها بالنسيان أو التناسي كادت له وتحايلت حتى توقعه فيما يجدد الفكرة الواحدة بمتعلقاتٍ لها تتداعى عليه في غير هوادة فلا هو نسِي منها شيئا ولا هي استكانت في زاوية خَرِبَة من زوايا الذاكرة المتسربلة بثوب العقد السابع ، فترى المسكين ينوء بثقل على ثقل والحَبَالى من لياليه يَلِدْنَ له في كل تهويمة وانتباهة ابتسامة وأحيانا ضحكة ساخرة وكثيرا ما يتمخضن عن دمعة على فراق صديق أو حبيب أو قريب  ، فهي أخلاطٌ لا يَتَبَيَّنُ بينها وشائج : منها فكرة يتلمس بها فهم آية من كتاب ربه ، ومنها حديث نبوي ترددت أنفاسه خوفا وطمعا قبل أن يخوض في معناه ، وأحيانا يشطح في بيت من الشعر وافاه من المعنى مثل الذي يفهمه طفل لا يميز ، بينما خطر له شرح فات شروح الأصمعي وثعلب ولم يفت أشياخنا المعاصرين فهم آباء بجدتها .
  ومنها دعابة لا ينقضي معها الضحك ، ومنها تاريخ عشناه لحادثة مشهودة ومنها خبر من أعاجيب الساسة ظل مستورا حتى كشفت عنه الدوائر المختصة ومنها ..ومنها .. مما لست أذكره أو يذكره أخونا لأنوب عنه فأتولى روايته على مضض .
  قالت : لقد عهدتك تروي أفكارا لا أعرف مَن صاحبها أنت ، أم همو ؟
فلِمَ لا تجعل ما يعنيك منها في اهتمامك ، وما  لا  في جعبة نسيانك ؟
قلت : في مجموع ذلك كله عاشت روحي ولا يستطيع امرؤ أن يمزق روحه  لكيلا يهلك أسىً إذا فعل وهو غافل لا يكاد يفيق .
  وعلى كل حال دعيني الآن للصلاة ولبعض شأني ولعلي أعود لإكمال الحوار .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> وإن لم يُعد حزمًا فما هو؟
> أمن الحزم فقط سوء الظن بالنفس في حسن التصرف بالمال؟ إلى حد (الوسوسة)!
> لا شك أن من ابتلي بطرفٍ من سوء الخلق يعذر نفسه بمثل هذا ويُلقِي باللَّائمة على مخالفه.. فهو يراه مسرفا مبذرا.. لا يعرف قدرا لمال.
> أما كون هذا (بابا آخر) غير البخل فليس بصحيح.. قد يكون من البخل، (وقد يكون من الوسوسة في الحزم مع الناس.. ثم هذه الوسوسة مردها إلى البخل!)


بارك الله فيك..

أما إنه قد يكون بخلاً = فهذا لا نزاع فيه..

أما إنه إن كان وسوسة أو تطرفاً أو مبالغة في سوء الظن ورده بعد ذلك إلى البخل=فهذا غير صحيح..

وقد عايشت التجار وولدت بينهم فوجدت الواحد منهم يشح بالدرهم على تاجر مثله ، ويسرف في سوء الظن بأترابه وعملائه إسرافاً شديداً ثم إذا نزعته من وسط سوقه = رأيته من أكرم الناس وأسخاهم..

وإنما سوء الظن الأول خلق من أخلاق التجارة يتوارثونه ويتفاوتون فيه .

وإنما يدخل الخطأ في فقه الأخلاق الحسنة والسيئة من الولع بإدخال بعضها في بعض وردها لأصول تزيد وتنقص..

والنهج في ذلك أن يدقق الفقيه في الفروق بينها ويتبصر بمحالها ولا يكون ذلك إلا بتأمل أحوال الناس وتقاسيم أخلاقهم وطبائعهم واختلاف ألوانهم وطرح التقاسيم النظرية ،وهجر الولع برد الأخلاق إلى بعضها..

دمت موفقاً..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حال الرجل الذي أتكلم عنه غير من تتكلم عنهم.. لذا فقد أسهبتَ (ولعًا في الشرح) في تعقيبك السابق! فأنت تتكلم في وادي التُّجَّار وأنا مع عامي بخيل في وادٍ آخر لا علاقة له بهم..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأما كون الوسوسة وسوء الظن عند التعامل بالدراهم والدنانير إحدى ملامح البُخل عند أهله (على الوجه الذي ذكرته!) فهذا وجهٌ صحيحٌ، ونفيه منك في هذا السياق غير صحيح.. أوبإطلاق فما هذا؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفلسفة الأخلاق (حسنها وسيئها) والفصل بين بعضها عن بعض أمرٌ معروف مطروق.. ولكن الإشكال في فقهها في تصوُّر الصفة على أنها كتلةٍ واحدة، تزول بكلها أوتبقى كلها، أوتكون في حال وتنفى في حال.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن هذه الفلسفة أنَّ البُخْل (المذموم) وملامحه ودرجاته تتغير ويتفاوت أهله فيه.. فمن يبخل في حالٍ دون حالٍ، ومن يبخل على أهله ويجود عند غيرهم، ومن بالعكس، ومن يبخل على غيره (مهما كان) دون نفسه، ومن يبخل على كل أحدٍ، حتى على نفسه.. والجامع أنَّه يضن بماله بوجهٍ من الوجوه
لا أنه حازم ماهر جيد التصرف في التعامل مع شؤونه ومنها ماله.. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومثل هذا الشرح لا أرى له وجهًا ههنا.. بُوْركت مسددًا..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

لا نزاع أن لو كان معك من معرفة الرجل ما يرجح كون هذا بخلاً = أن هذا يقطع الاحتمال..

أما عد مطلق الضن بالمال من البخل فليس صواباً بمرة..

والرجل يضن بماله بوجه من الوجوه لعلل ومن العلل اختلاف الأماكن والأزمان والأشخاص فلا يكون ذلك بخلاً..

ولا أظنك تلتزم جعل الضن بالمال لحال وعلة وموطن وزمان وشخص = بخلاً..

واختلاط معنى البخل والمراد به واختلاط معنى الخلق المعين والمراد به هو نفسه ما يوقع الناس في خطأ إدخال بعض الأخلاق في بعض..

والخلق لم أقل إنه لا يوجد سوى كتلة ولا يزول سوى كتلة وليس في كلامي شبهة من ذلك بل الخلق شعب توجد وتفوت ولكن الشأن في ضبط مناط الشعبة وصفتها لا توهم أن تلك شعبة من خلق وليست شعبة منه ولا يتوفر فيها مناط الخلق المدعى..

وسهل على جل الناس ملاحظة موطن الشبه الجامع ولكن الصعب هو البصر بموضع الفرق المانع..

بارك الله فيك يا سيدنا..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

ومن تكلم عن مطلق الضنِّ بالمال؟ مع قولي بعده: لا أنه حازم ماهر جيد التصرف في التعامل مع شؤونه ومنها ماله.. 
وما دام أنَّ النظر الثاقب في مواطن التفريق بين الأخلاق حاضرًا فماذا يسمَّى إذن؟
عندنا حزم وحسن تصرف (وهذا يختلف الناس فيه كما شرحته في المكان والزمان.. الخ).. هذا لا جدال ولا إطالة للكلام فيه
وعندنا ضنٌّ بالمال على بعضٍ دون بعضٍ.. أوعلى كل حال..
هل هناك قسم ثالث لا نعرفه؟
وللإيضاح في المثال المتعقب عليه (وإليه يساق الحديث).. لا أحتاج إلى مزيد معرفة برجلٍ يبذل ساعةً من وقته للظفر بدجاجةٍ واحدةٍ يذهب بها لبيته (قد) ترجح على أختها (في جرامٍ محتقرٍ أونحوه!).. أهذا له وجه في الحزم؟!
نسميه: حزمٌ في وزن جرام لحم دجاجة!
هذا ما ألمحت أنَّ البخلاء يسمُّونه بغير اسمه! هو بخلٌ زاد أم نقص!
فإما أنَّه لا بخل من هذا الوجه ألبتة!
وإما أنَّه لن يشتري (حازمٌ بماله) دجاجةً ولا بطيخًا ولا خبزًا إلا على الوجه الذي سردته؟ وأعان الله معاشر البقالين وإخوانهم على مثل هذا الحزم!

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

وهل أنا ذكرت أنهما إما بخل وإما حزم..

بل كلامي أنها إما بخل وإما سوء ظن يجعله بعضهم حزماً ..

أما عندي : فمنه ما هو حزم ومنه ما هو وسوسة في سوء الظن بالناس قد تصل لحد المرض النفسي لكنها باب والبخل باب وقد يجتمعان وقد يفترقان..

وفيمن يبتلى بسوء الظن وجنون الارتياب من هو كريم ليس البخل من شيمه ،ولذا كان الحذر من خلط الأخلاق بغير بينة مهماً وكلما ازداد المرء معرفة باختلاف ألوان الناس وما فيها من شعب الأخلاق = كلما ازداد بصيرة بوجود ما ذُكر..

بوركت ونفع الله بك..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

وهل قلتُ إنَّك قلتَ!
أنا أسألك ماذا تسميه؟
أوبالسؤال الآخر: إلى ماذا تعيده؟
فالأخلاق كما أنها تتمايز.. لكنها تتداخل.. وقد يجر بعضها بعضًا..
وهذا نوع فقه في الأخلاق قد يغيب عن البعض!
ولنرَ.. فالوسوسة في سوء الظن بالناس له ضروبٌ..
قد يكون وسوسة حفاظًا على العرض والتحسس منه.. ودافعه الغيرة (قل أوكثر)
ووسوسة حفاظًا على المال والضن به.. ودافعه البخل (قل أوكثر)..
... الخ.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

ليس النزاع في إمكان التداخل وإنما النزاع في الضاء بأن الصورة المذكورة من التداخل بغير بينة والحال إمكان كونها ليست منه..وقد ذكرنا من البداية أن سوء الظن يجامع البخل وإنما البحث في إمكان المفارقة..




> ووسوسة حفاظًا على المال والضن به.. ودافعه البخل (قل أوكثر)..


هنا النزاع..

فمن قال إن الوسوسة في المال والضن به في موطن معين يكون دافعها البخل فقط وليس غيره ؟؟

بل من الكرماء من عنده ارتياب وسوء ظن شديد في ضبط الفقراء المستحقين للمال..وهو كريم ليس بخيلاً ويؤول أمره إلى السخاء بماله ولكن بعد رحلة من الارتياب تكون مرضية أحياناً ،لكنها باب والبخل باب..

ولذلك قلنا إن الوسوسة في المال المذكورة تكون بخلاً وتكون راجعة لسوء الظن والوسوسة والارتياب وهي نفسها أمراض منفصلة تجامع البخل وتفارقه.. 

ولذلك في القصة المذكورة ذكرنا أن ذلك الرجل قد يكون بخيلاً وقد يكون مصاباً بجنون الارتياب لا يحب لأحد أن يخدعه عن ماله ولا عن غيره فضنه بماله هنا جزء من خلق عام مفارق للبخل مفارقة تامة ولذلك ترى نفس الرجل قد يجود بالمال بطيب نفس،فالأولى مرض نفسي والثانية خلق إيماني وليس بخيلاً بحال..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

أبا فهرٍ.. بورك فيك..
حين تسرد مثل هذا الكلام عن ضن الأكارم بأموالهم على المحتالين... الخ من الأمثلة التي لا خلاف فيها
= هل تعلُّق على قصتي (رجل حازمٌ في جرام محتقر من وزن دجاجة واحدة يشتريها لأهل بيته!) أم تتكلم عن قصص أخرى؟
وقد كان كلامك في تعقيبك الأول عن الحزم فانتقل إلى الوسوسة المرضية! التي لا يمكن كشفها إلا بطبيب نفساني..
طبعًا.. ومثل هذا قد يقال عن كل سيء خلقٍ لا يمكن الحكم عليه بالظاهر لأنه قد يكون مريضًا نفسيًا!
ولو اكتفينا بمثال معاكس.. فوجدنا مبذرًا مسرفًا أظهرت قرائن الحال أنه كذلك.. فينبغي التثبت والتريث.. فلعله يكون مريضًا.. !

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وجزاك الله خيراً ونعتذر لصاحب الموضوع على المزاحمة..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

وفيك بارك الله وبك نفع.. (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد المبارك

مقالة رائعة و تحفة ماتعة ، و الشيء من معدنه لا يُستغرب .
و شيخنا الأديب الكريم عبدالله الهدلق له قلم بديع و أسلوب رفيع ، يسلب القارئ حتى يبحر معه في لُجَّـةٍ من الأدب الرشيق .
و لكن متى ما استوى قاربُ القارئ في لُجَّـة الأدب أبصر القائد و هو يداعب الشاطئ للترجُّل .
أتمنَّى من استاذي و شيخي الشيخ عبدالله أن يتحفنا بشيءٍ من الكتابة المطوَّلة ، لأنَّ الاجتزاء و إن كان فيه عُلقةٌ للنفس إلاَّ أنه ليس مثل المقال المطوَّل ، و أنت فارس الكتابة و أبوجادها ، فهل نرى ذلك قريباً .. ؟؟

----------


## عراق الحموي

الحمد لله ، و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله ، و على آله و صحبه ، أجمعين : 

للعلم ؛ فأنا رجل بلا تجارب ! .. فلم أبلغ من الكبر عتيّا ، و لم يشتعل رأسي شيباً ، و لم يتمرّغ أي شيءٍ فيَّ في سبيل دعوةٍ أو فكرة ٍ .. ، و هذه مثالب أولاً ، و إنباء ٌ بسلبيّة ثانياً ، و البداية - و الله يرحمنا - كبداية ِ الإمام الغزالي ، قائلاً : تعلمنا العلم لغير الله ... ، و لا أدري هل نهايتي كنهايته ، إذ ْ قال : فأبَى العلم إلا أن يكون لله ؟ ؟ 

هذا أولا ً ، و للعلم ثانياً : فأنا رجل أكره المقدمات ، و على مقولة أصحاب السوق : رجل دُغري ، فقد رأيتُ الموضوع قد ذَبُل فقلت : إحياء التجارب ، و لو بما يُمكن أن نسميه : فلسفة التجارب ، أو فلسفة الترَاجِم .

أي هاتيك : "الفكرات التي تجعل التجارب ذات قيمة" ، و لعلها فكرة بديهية ، و لكنها تحتاج مزيد إيضاح ، كما أوضح جزءً منها أستاذنا منصور مهران - شفاه الله - ، في تعليقين سابقين .

و قد كان يميل بعض الناس إعطاء الذكاء درجة أسمى من القراءة و التجربة ، بل إنه لما بدأ الناس يلاحظون إمكان التدخل ف وراثة الصفات الوراثية ، كان أول ما خطر على بالهم ، عمل نسخ مكررة من العباقرة الأذكياء ، أو نقل مورثات ذكائهم ، لقد غفل هؤلاء أن الذي يجعل الإنسان إنساناً ليس فقط ما يضاف إليه قبل أن يخرج من بطن أمه ، و إنما ما يضاف إليه بعد خروجه من عالم الأجنة إلى عالم الطفولة و التربية ، إلى عالم التجارب .

و هؤلاء قبل كل هذا ، لا يعرفون : 
- سنن الله في التغيير .
- و مبدأ التسخير .
- و مبدأيّ آيات الآفاق و آيات الأنفس .

ليظهر لهم ، أن محركات الحياة ، و صراع الثقافات ، و نضوج الأمم ، و دراسة التاريخ ، لا ينطلق من مبدإٍ عقلي ، إنما من كميّة و كيفية التجارب التي قامت بها حضارة من الحضارة في كشف سنن الله و نواميسه في الكون ، ليمكن عبرها تسخير الكون في خدمة الإنسان .

و لعل التجربة الوحيدة المتفق عليها ، و الاتفاق أغلبي  في كل الاتفاقات التاريخية - إذ الشذوذ يثبت القاعدة لا ينفيها - ، ما أوصى به خالد العظم ، الذي كان  قومياً يسارياً  ، في نهاية مذكراته البالغة ثلاث مجلدات ضخام  : أن يُدفنَ في جامع الإمام الأوزاعي في بيروت !

إنها تجربة موثوقة : (في نهاية الحياة تختفي الأهواء !) .
و قد يكون من هذا السبيل ، و هو مثال أكرم مما سبق ، ما قاله صاحب متن أبي شجاع الشافعي ، أحمد بن الحسين الأصفهاني - رحمه الله - موصياً : أن يدفن عند أقدام النبيِّ - صلى الله عليه و سلم - و صاحبيه ، و يُنقش على قبره : و كلبهم باسط ذراعيه بالوصيد !

و العبر من هاتين القصتين .. لكل ٍ منكم أن يستشرفه ، و السلام ُ على الهدلق و إخوانه ِ .

----------


## عراق الحموي

> التي قامت بها حضارة من الحضارة


الأوثق أن نقول : أمّة من الأمم ، إذ مصطلح الحضارة مصطلح غامض ، كمصطلح الثقافة .

----------


## عبدالله الهدلق

" العمل في التجارة " 




بعد أن تخرّجتُ في الثانوية العامة ؛ مكثتُ عدّة أشهر متعطّلاً لا أدرس ولا أعمل , حتى آذيت والدي بهذه الخيبة التي مني بها فيّ .. ثم إني كنت يوماً في إحدى المناسبات فأخبرني بعض الحضور لمّا علم بفراغي : أن له أخاً يملك محلاً لبيع العطور الشرقية في أحد الأسواق الكبيرة , وأنه يبحث عن شاب ليساعده في البيع , وسألني إن كنتُ أرغب في أن يحادثه بشأني : فوافقت .. دَلّني على محله بعد أن ضرب لي موعداً معه , وذهبت إليه في خجل , والخجول من أبعد خلق الله عن مهنة التجارة .. وإذا كان الله سبحانه قد خلق تاجراً , وخلق آخر يشتري منه ؛ فأنا ذلك الآخر الذي يشتري منه مابقيتُ في هذه الحياة الدنيا . 

كان صاحب المحلّ ذا خلق رضيّ فاستقبلني استقبالاً حسناً ( لم أذق منه ماذاقه من رب العمل الروائي الإنكليزي تشالز ديكنز , مما كان له أكبر الأثر في إخراج رائعتيه " ديفيد كوبر فيلد " و " أوليفر تويست " , وما زال الأدب يغتذي على مآسي هذه الأنفس وعذاباتها ) استقبلني صاحب المحل استقبالاً حسناً ووافق على أن أعمل معه , وأخبرني بأثمان البضاعة وبشيء يسير عن طرق البيع , ثم أخذت أدرج معه وأتعلم منه , وفي ثالث يوم أو رابعه تأخر قليلاً في الحضور فبعت في غيابه بيعاً لابأس به , وأردت أن أعدّ النقود التي في الدرج حتى أخبره بما أحرزته من نجاح إذا حضر , ففاجأني ودخل علي وأنا قد شرعت لتوّي في عدّها ( ماعدت أكترث لمثل هذه المواقف فيما بعد , فقد أخبرتني الدنيا أنها لاتريد أن تتجمل معي ) لمّا رآني تغير وجهه , فوضعت النقود في الدرج بسرعه وأغلقته , وبعد قليل من الكلام فتحت معه موضوع عدّ النقود لأنني خشيت أن يظن بي السوء , فإذا به قد تغير وجهه لشيء آخر , قال لي : لاتعدّ النقود في أثناء البيع وأجّل ذلك إلى آخر اليوم , لأن عدّها في أثناء البيع يَذهب ببركتها , فأدركت من مقولته أن لكل أهل صنعه ضرباً من الاعتقادات المهنية , وأنه لايليق تجاوزها عند " أهل الكار " مهما بدت ضعيفة في نظر الشرع والعقل . 

علّمني فيما علّمني من طرق البيع : ألا أماكس المشتري في السعر كثيراً , قال : إذا أراد المشتري نوعاً من العود وقلت له : إن أوقيّته بثلاثمئة ريال مثلاً , ورفض إلا بمئتين ؛ فوافِق واختر له من العود الرديء مع الجيد ماتبلغ قيمته مئتي ريال , وهو سيظن أنه قد غلبك في السعر ! 
بعد أن مضى على عملي معه عشرة أيام أو تزيد وثق بي وبمعرفتي التي أصبحت تزداد , فأخذ يتأخر في الحضور , أو يخرج في أثناء العمل لقضاء بعض شؤونه , وفي إحدى الليالي بعد صلاة العشاء وكان غير موجود ؛ دخلت عليّ امرأة نَصَفٌ من أهل البادية عليها البرقع , وكان في قسم من المحل أنواع من الكريستال الفاخر مما يوضع فيه الطيب , فأخذت واحدة من هذه الكريستالات وقالت لي : إن في السيارة امراة كبيرة في السن , وأريد أن اذهب إليها بالقطعة حتى تراها لأن الحضور إلى المحل مما يشق عليها , قالت ذلك ولمع في عينيها ومضٌ غريب ارتبت له ( كان أخونا الكبير الواحدي قد قال : إن وحي اللحظة المبدعة لايخطئ ) ارتبت لكني استحييت منها وسمحت لها بأخذ القطعة الثمينة .. ثم إنه حضر صاحب المحل بعد قليل ومضى يبيع ويشتري , مرت ساعة وساعتان وهي لم ترجع , فأخذني حرج شديد لاأدري ماذا أصنع , ورحت أدعو الله في سري وأنا في حالة سيئه أن تعود , فلما تأخر الوقت وشارفنا على إغلاق المحل أدركت أني كنت ضحية هذه السارقة , فجمعت نفسي وأخبرت صاحب المحل بما جرى لي , فقال في مروءة وابتسامة : وقَعتَ هذه المرة لابأس , ثم روى لي كثيراً من القصص مما يشبه هذه , وقال : إن أهل السوق يعلمون أن بعض النساء من أضعف خلق الله أمام إغراء البضاعة , فربما سرقت أحداهن وربما فرّطت في عرضها .. لكنه عاد وقال : إذا طلب منك أحد مرة أخرى مثل هذا الطلب فلا تمنعه , لاتجعل السيئ من الناس يُفقدك الحَسَن منهم .. فشكرته ووعدته خيراً , ورجعت إلى البيت يلمع في خيالي وميض تلك العينين وهي تقارف الإثم , ويتردد في نفسي خليط من المعاني عن غفلة الإنسان وضعفه , وحكمة الحياة هذه التي لاتنال إلا بمطاولة الأيام وعناء الأنفس .
لم أستمر في العمل طويلاً , فبعد شهر ونيّف كنت أقلّب بعض العطورات , فانتبهت هكذا ( ماأكثر بدَواتي وما أشد ماجنته عليّ ) وقلت : مالي ولمثل هذا العمل فما خلقت له , وخرجت من المحل أسعى على وجهي , ثم لم أعد إليه إلى يوم الناس هذا .. وإن كنت ندمت ؛ فإنما هو على ماأسأت به من تصرفي إلى صاحب العمل الطيب , فقد بحث عني كثيراً , ووسط أخاه حتى أرجع فما أحببت الرجوع , ليس بي إلى مدح نفسي فما عرض أحد خيباته كما عرضتها , لكني على مافي من سوء كثير ؛ كنت أتقن مايوكل إلي من عمل , فالحمدلله على كل حال . 
خرجت من هذه التجربه بأمور :
1- أن درس الحياة قاسٍ فهي لاتمنحنا حكمتها بالمجّانّ " ففي المدرسة نتعلم الدرس ثم نختبر , وأما الحياة فتختبرنا ثم تعلمنا الدرس .." .
2- أنه يوجد في بعض العامة من سداد البصيرة وحسن التأتي ؛ مالا يوجد مثله عند بعض الكبار من شيوخ العلم .
3- أن لكل مهنه أسرارها , وأنك لن تدركها مهما أوتيت من ذكاء حتى تمارسها , فسبحان معلم الخلق .
4- ألا أسمح لقبح الأنفس بأن يفسد عليّ جمال نفسي , قال العقاد في كلمة له : إن الناس فيهم الكاذب والخائن والغشاش .. فلو أنك عاملت كل إنسان بما فيه من صفة السوء ؛ لتجمع فيك ماتفرق في هؤلاء من الصفات فأصبحت أحط الناس .
ياهناه : لاتسمح لقبح الأنفس بأن يفسد عليك جمال نفسك .. وإلى موقف آخر مودَّعين بنفح عود يتضوّع منه شذا عَرفه ..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك يا سيدنا..

واسمح لي بتعليق يسير لعله من وحي لحظتك المبدعة..

أما أخوك أبو فهر فقد ولد في بلدة لا يعرف أكثر أهلها لهم صنعة إلا التجارة،ونزل به أبوه إلى سوق العمل وهو في السابعة من عمره ومن يومها إلا الآن وصنعتي التي أقتات منها هي التجارة باختلاف ألوانها وإن كنتُ ركنتُ في أيامي الأخيرة إلى ما يشبه الوظيفة ووجدتُ فيها سكينة لم أعهدها من قبل..

ولستُ أزعم أني تاجر بارع بل أنا تاجر وسط من الذين لا تغنيهم التجارة ..

وقد أحببتُ الثناء على هذا التاجر الذي عملتَ عنده وأرى أن حظك حسن إذا لم تقع في (أرابيذ) تاجر من إياهم ..

أما كلامك عن الأنفس القبيحة فهو كلام حسن غاية ومن غلبته أخلاق الناس على أخلاقه لم يفلح وإنما يفلح من انتخب من أخلاق الناس ما يزينه وهجر منها ما يشينه..

----------


## الواحدي

> للعلم ؛ فأنا رجل بلا تجارب ! .. فلم أبلغ من الكبر عتيّا ، و لم يشتعل رأسي شيباً.


حفظك الله!
أهو تعريض بالشيخ عبد الله؟
(ابتسامة)

----------


## الواحدي

> ، فقد رأيتُ الموضوع قد ذَبُل فقلت : إحياء التجارب ، و لو بما يُمكن أن نسميه : فلسفة التجارب ، أو فلسفة الترَاجِم .
> .


هل كلامك هذا من باب: "من أحيا أرضًا ميتة فهو أحق بها؟"
(ابتسامة أخرى.. في الزمن "العباسي")

----------


## الواحدي

بارك الله في يراع الشيخ عبد الله لرائعتيه..
ويحلو لأخينا عبد الله العلي أن يسمي كل ما تخطه يمين الشيخ عبد الله "رائعة"، ولو كان إقرارًا بدَين، أو عقد إيجار.. (ابتسامة).. ولم يخطئ...
وأهل الألوكة كلّهم في انتظار المزيد، زاده الله من فضله وكرمه.

----------


## الواحدي

> , وفي إحدى الليالي بعد صلاة العشاء وكان غير موجود ؛ دخلت عليّ امرأة نَصَفٌ من أهل البادية عليها البرقع , وكان في قسم من المحل أنواع من الكريستال الفاخر مما يوضع فيه الطيب , فأخذت واحدة من هذه الكريستالات..


ولعلّك تذكّرت، شيخنا الفاضل، قول الشاعر:
إذا أتوك وقالوا: إنّها نَصَفٌ --- فإنّ أَحسنَ نِصْفَيْها الذي ذَهَيا!
نسأل الله ستر الحال.. دون برقع.
والحمد لله أنّكر نفرت من التجارة، وإلاّ لـحُرِم مُحبّوك ممّا هو أغلى من الكريستال المحض.. كريستال المعاني المتشحة بإبريز الألفاظ...

----------


## عراق الحموي

> أهو تعريض بالشيخ عبد الله؟
> (ابتسامة)


يا عمّ ، هي لوحدها مشعللة !

و حفظك  كمان .

----------


## يعقوب بن مطر العتيبي

الشيخ الفاضل الأديب الأريب : عبد الله الهدلق .. سلمَت براجِمُهُ من الأوخاز ..
سجّلني عندك واحدا من المتابعين لما تكتب .. المستمتعين بما ترقم ..فمنذ ( الهادي والهاذي ) وعبر المقالات وإلى هذه التجارب .. أحسب أنني أجد شيئا كنت فقدته منذ زمنٍ بعيدٍ حين قراءتي للمجلة العربية و (تباريح ) أبي عبد الرحمن محمد بن عمر العقيل الظاهري ، وربّما حمل على ذلك شغَفٌ شديدٌ بكتب ( المذكّرات ) و ولَعٌ بـ (السيَر الذاتيّة ) وما إليها ...

شيخنا الكريم ...
ما تفعلهُ هنا هو من باب ( الإكراه على كتابة المذكّرات ) !!
وأمرٌ آخر يحسن التنبّه له : وهو أن البوحَ بالتجارب ليس وقفاً على ( من بلغ من الكِبَر عتيّأ ) أو (اشتعل رأسه شيبا ) ! .. بل ربّما وجد عند الشباب من التجارب ما ليس عند الشيوخ .. وربّما وجد ابنُ العشرين من معترك الحياة ما لم يجده الخمسينيّ مثلا .. وذلك أمرٌ مشاهد معروف .. ومن قرأ معلّقة (طرفة بن العبد ) ـ مثلاً ـ تبيّن له كيف كان هذا المقتول دون الثلاثين يقذف بحمم التجارب كما لو كان في الثمانين ..!!

ذلك كان تسجيلا للإعجاب بهذه الفكرة .. ولي عودة إن شاء الله تعالى ...

----------


## محب الأدب

> " العمل في التجارة "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> فما عرض أحد خيباته كما عرضتها ,


 
سامحك الله يا شيخ عبد الله .. وهل تسمي البيع في محل العطورات ( خيبة ) ؟!
إن كان من ( متسبب ) صاعد يستحق لقب الخايب فهو المضارب بالأسهم ... وصاحبك له معها تجربة مرة ... هيجتني لذكرها ، لكني على جناح سفر ولست مستعجلاً لذكر خيباتي ...

أيها الواحدي ... ما هذا التغلي يارجل ؟؟ قلقنا عليك واشتقا لك ..
وكمان داخل حامي على عادتك !! التي أراد بعضهم أراد أن يحاكيك فيها فما أحسن الحكاية !!!!أرجو أن تكون بخير وعافية .. وأرجو ألا تستكثر بعض الخُلَع على قوم ... وخليك رومانسي وحالم كأبي فهر في طوره الجديد ... 
وجرب نوعاً جديداً من المحاب يجعلك تخلع فيضاً وابلاً من تلك الروائع و الألقاب والمدائح أكثر مما فعله (العلي) ..!!

وانتظر (الرائعة) عما قريب .. قريب ..

----------


## عراق الحموي

> التي أراد بعضهم أراد أن يحاكيك فيها فما أحسن الحكاية !!!!




ما في داعي .. ، - إنْ أردتَها أنْ تبقى عذراء - 
ما كُلُّ نُطْقٍ لَهُ جَوابُ --- جَوابُ ما يُكره ، السكوتُ .

----------


## عبدالله العلي

> بارك الله في يراع الشيخ عبد الله لرائعتيه..
> ويحلو لأخينا عبد الله العلي أن يسمي كل ما تخطه يمين الشيخ عبد الله "رائعة"، ولو كان إقرارًا بدَين، أو عقد إيجار.. (ابتسامة).. ولم يخطئ...
> وأهل الألوكة كلّهم في انتظار المزيد، زاده الله من فضله وكرمه.


 أيها الواحدي ..
كما ذكر محب الأدب 
انتظر الرائعة قريبا ، وهي حول علم من أعلام الأمة ، وشمس من شموسها، له منهاج عجيب ، ومجموع فريد ،
وهي رائعة رائعة رائعة  :Smile:

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> وخليك رومانسي وحالم كأبي فهر في طوره الجديد ...


خليته جديد بامارة إيه ؟؟

أغرك مني أنك ما عهدتَه؟

ماشي..

لكن عموماً أنت تدين لهذا الطور الذي تزعمه جديداً؛إذ لولاه لأخذت منك التسعين جنيه التي دفعتُها في كتبك أخذ من لايدعها حتى تدعك نفسك التي بين جنبيك ثم هو يلاحق الورثة..

----------


## محب الأدب

> خليته جديد بامارة إيه ؟؟
> 
> أغرك مني أنك ما عهدتَه؟ 
> ماشي.. 
> 
> لكن عموماً أنت تدين لهذا الطور الذي تزعمه جديداً؛إذ لولاه لأخذت منك التسعين جنيه التي دفعتُها في كتبك أخذ من لايدعها حتى تدعك نفسك التي بين جنبيك ثم هو يلاحق الورثة..


أما الورثة فعرفنا !!!
أما أنت فبأي حق تأخذها ؟؟؟
وبلاش فضايح

----------


## عراق الحموي

*لدفع العجلة مرةً أُخرى ، و لنستمتع بمشاكسات الواحدي أيضاً ، أقول :*

*في ظنِّي أنَّ الحياة ، ليست "ما تصنع" ؟ .. إنما ما قيمة ما تصنعه ؟*
*و أنَّ ما تصنعه : هل تؤمن ُ به ؟*

*و لذلك ، كان لي أمُنية ، لم تتحقق ، أرجوا لها التحقق ، أن أركب الطُنبْر "مدندلاً" قدميَّ .. في طريق دمشق – حمص ، أو دمشق – طرطوس ، لنمرّ بقلعة صلاح الدين !*

*أوَ تعلمون ما قلعة صلاح الدين ؟ ، إنَّها القلعة التي كي تصل إليها ، لا بُدَّ أن تنزل إلى قعر الوادي ثم تصعد إلى قمة الجبل ، بحركة لولبيّة حلزونيّة ، إنها تحفة فنيّة ! ، ثم لا تنس َ أن تستغرب ، كيف وصل إليها صلاح الدين ؟* 
*و لكن ْ ما قيمة ركوب الطُنبْر في زمن طائرة* *A380** ؟ نعم ، إنها قيمة معنوية .*

*و كأنك حينها – في فلسفة القِدم و الحداثة – تقارن بين ابن تيمية فيلسوفاً و هيوم متشككاً تنويرياً ، ف**إنَّي أرى في "المدنيّة " شرّاً لا بدَّ منه أثَّر سلباً على الثقافة الناضجة و الإيمان الذكي الواعي ، و المدنيّة دائماً ما كانت ركوب الهمجيّة و العنصريّة و الإمبرياليّة و الواحديّة – ليس من الواحدي إنما من الوحدة – .*

*المدنيّة التي تنبذ "يورغان هابرماس" و تحتفي بـ"ريتشارد دويكنز" فيلسوفاً عالماً رمزاً للمدنيّة و الثقافة .* 

*و القيمة الضمنية : أنْ لا تستعجل في نظرك إلى الأفكار متخذاً السابق العلمي سابقاً يقينياً ، مع وضع ِ الحاجز النفسي و السُلطة الأدبيّة للإيمان و المؤمنين في العقل و القلب ، و هذه حالة أتخذُها سبق نفسي قبلي عند قراءاتي في فلسفات الإلحاد ، و العلم البيو إنساني – كما هو المصطلح الذي نحته أخي عبد الله الشهري – أثابه ُ الله – .*

*فقبل أيام ، كان أمامي في المكتبة كتاب الصفدية لشيخ الإسلام – رحمةُ الله عليه – ، و أنا متعجب من مسألة سأحدثكم إياها ، و لكن قبلها كان عندي أحد الأصدقاء الغيورين ، فقال لي عندما أخبرتُه بقراءاتي المستترة في كتب الإلحاد : انتبه !!*

*قلت ُ : لا تخف ، لشيخ ِ الإسلام سلطةٌّ أدبيّة عليَّ ، و الله المثبّت !*
*و التعجب من مسألة أراها حقاً من عجائب المقارنات في حديث الرجعيّة و الحداثة ، فالكتابُ في أصله ِ كُتب من أجل مسألة سألها أحد الأشخاص لشيخ الإسلام ، هي : ما رأيُك في من يقول أنَّ النبوات قوى نفسانيّة ؟* 

*و كالعادة فشيخ ُ الإسلام لا يجيب إلا بعد أن يبدأ من أًصل المسألة ، ثم يُفرِّع ، ثم يصل إلى المسألة الأصليّة مجيباً بالمقولة التاسعة ثم العاشرة ثم .. هدماً و نسفا ، إنه زمن ابن القيّم الذي ردَّ بالمقولة التسعين في مفتاح دار السعادة ، زمان التركيز العالي .* 

*سقى الله ُ تلك الأيام .*

*و لكنَّ العجب ليسَ هُنا ، إنما العجبُ من فلاسفة زماننا ، من أصحاب العلوم النفسيّة ، الذين يقولون: أنَّ النبوات مرض نفسيّ ، إنك ترى مقولة ابن شِينا المردود عليها سابقاً منطقيّة أمام مقولة هؤلاء الحمقى .*

*فعلى أقلِّ الحجج العقليّة في إثبات النبوات و الوحي ، و هي العاقبة ، لا تستقيم ُ هذه الحُجة ، لكن ما علينا ، إنه زمن نيتشه و عبدالله القصيمي ، زمن اللامعقول ، و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله .*

*إنه الزمن الذي يصدُق عليه تمنّي شيخ المعرة في قوله :* 
*فيا مَوْتُ زُر ، إنَّ الحياةَ ذميمةٌ --- و يا نفسُ جِّدي إنَّ دهركِ هازلُ* 
*إنّهُ زمن الصور و الرسوم ، زمن القرآن المهجور ، القرآن الذي تتسألُ عنه نازك الملائكة ، باحثة منقّبة :*

*أيُّ قرآن ؟ سواءٌ أحواشيه حروف ذهبيّه* 
*أم نقوشٌ فارسيّة ..*

*أيُّ قرآن ؟ ؟*

*و على عدم الاستعجال ، قد أخبرني أحد الأصدقاء قديماً ناقلاً عن أحد علماء اللغة في حديث لهم في مجمع اللغة العربيّة بدمشق : أنَّ السيوطي ينقل عن عثمان – رضي الله عنه – قوله : إنَّ في القرآن لحن تقيمه العرب بألسنتها .*

*فنطَّ أحد الشيوعيين من علماء المجمع ، قائلاً : و الله ما يقولها عثمان ! ، فكان عجبي من الشيوعي أكثر من عجبي من السيوطي .*

*فذهبتُ مستعجلاً هائماً مدافعاً عن عثمان – رضي الله عنه – أدعو على السيوطي بالمحرقة ، رحمةُ الله عليه ، قرأتُ تاريخ الخلفاء من أجل هذه المقولة ، فلم أجدها فيه .*

*قرأتهُ بعد عزوفي عن السيوطي منذ زمن ، و بعد نصح ٍ من علي الطنطاوي - رحمة الله على روحه - بقراءته ، قائلاً : قرأتهُ عشرين مرة ، و أنصح ُ بقراءته !*

*إنَّها تجربة : لا تستعجل بأخذ موقف ما من عالم ما ، دون التوثيق ، خاصة في زمن النقل باللازم ، مع الأسف الشديد .*
*و التجربة المنحوتة : ضع : (الحاجز النفسي ، و عدم الاستعجال في التخطئة ) ، كفتا ميزان أمام المقولات و الأفكار .* 

*- و على هامش صاحبنا الشيوعي ، فقد كانت العامّة في بلاد الشام تسمي الشيوعيين : شُعُوْعِي ، كلمة محرَّفة ، لكنَّ لها أثر على العقل الجمعي ، فلا يتزوجون و لا يزوجون من هؤلاء و لا عائلاتهم ، إنها عائلات مشهور لا ألفظها ها هنا إكراماً للمجلس ، فأصبح حال هذه العوائل كحال الهولوكوست الصامت* *silent holocaust* *! .*

*- و على هامش الشعوعي المحرَّفة ، كان الدماشقة عند كرههم لشيءٍّ ما يقولون عنه : أكرههُ كره الأرفاض ! ، إنها مشوّهةٌ عن : الرافضة ، أعان الله دمشق في زمن صُيّر فيه قبر معاوية – رضي الله عنك يا معاوية – مزبلة ، مع الأسف ، و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله .*

ملاحظة : قال عائض القرني - النسخة المعدَّلة - : أجمل المحاضرات و المقالات ، ما كان لا تعرفُ رأسه من عقبه .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> زمان التركيز العالي .


وساعات : الزحمة على الفاضي..

----------


## عراق الحموي

> وساعات : الزحمة على الفاضي..


صرت سرفانتس كم يوم .


و لّا .. يمكن ابن الخياط أعقل : 
أنا و النّدَى سيفان في -- يد ماجدٍ نصر المكارم
هذا يفلُّ به الخطوب -- وذا يقدُّ به الجماجم  
و شوف مين "النّدى" ؟ و مين "الأنا" ؟ .. و انتبه من فرويد .

----------


## عراق الحموي

> وساعات : الزحمة على الفاضي..


كمان ْ يا مولانا : 
خلينا ينولنا اللي نالو ابن القيم في المنام ، يعني : طبقة ابن خُزيمة حلوة مش بطّالة ، أحسن من النطيحة و المتردية و ما أكل السبع ، مع إنَّو السلفيّة مش فالحين في المنامات زي الصوفية (ابتسامة) ، و خليني أحكيلك قصة عيد عباسي بعدين حتى تتأكد !!

----------


## ابن الشجري

إن الكريم لا تعلمه التجارب 
وقليلا ما يكون للئيم تجارب 



يا طائراً غَنَّى علـى غُصُـنٍ 
والشوقُ يسقي ذلـك الغُصنـا 
زدني وهِجْ ما شئتَ مِن شَجَني 
إن كنتَ مثلي تعرفُ الشَّجنـا 
أذكرتَني مـا لسـتُ ناسيَـه 
ولربُّ ذكـرى جَـدَّدتْ حَزَنـا 
كـم ذا أُغالِـبـهُ ويغلبُـنـي 
دمـع إذا كفكفـتـهُ هَتَـنـا 
لي ذكريـاتٌ فـي ربوعهـمُ 
هـنّ الحيـاةَ تألقـاً وسـنـا 


لكل إنسان ذكرياته وأحزانه وأشجانه...، كيف..وماهي إلا فصول أيامه وحياته ، إلا أن وميض الذكريات يلمع في التجارب منها ، والذكريات قد تتطلب جهدا في استدعائها من بين ركام الأيام وكثكث الحياة ، بينما من التجارب مايصبح من أخلاق الإنسان وطبعه ، حين تخلق فيه ما يكون كسوس النفس وجبلتها ، وإن كان منها ماهو غير ذلك .

وما التجارب إلا ورقة مضيئة تنفذ من خصاصة في بيت الذكريات ، ولون من ألوان أيامها حلوها ومرها...، وما أكثر مر هذه الحياة ...، وما أكثر بؤسها ووحشتها لولا حادي الأمل ونور الإيمان ، ولن أقف هنا واعظا في ظل مدرسة هذا الواعظ الكبير ، واعظ التجربة القائم على أساس مستقيم من طبع سليم و نظر صحيح .

ذلك حين يهتف العقل في ضمير الإنسان ، حين تستدعي ذاكرته تلك الأيام التي تساقطت أوراقها حتى لم يبق منها إلا لواعج أحزان و حنين أوطان ...، لتتفجر التجارب بوحيها مرشدا وواعظا ومذكرا...، فكما أن السعيد من اتعظ بغيره ، فالعاقل من تديثت أمامه عقبة الحياة بلأواء التجارب وغبار الذكريات ، أولئك هم العقلاء من الناس ، بل أولئك هم الحكمــــــــــ  ـــــــــــاء في الناس .

والتجربة.. وإن كانت تكتسي أحزانا وأشجانا في غالب أمرها ، إلا أن تباشيرها حين تهتف في روعك بأن ما أخذته من أيامك لأيامك ، وما كدرته من حياتك لحياتك ، وأن ما أخذت به منك بحزنها أو حنينها...ماهو إلا شجرة مباركة تخترف منها على مر السنين ، لتكون حياتك حياة الحكماء ، وتجارتك تجارة العقلاء ، تجارة أيام بأيام وحياة بحياة .

ولكن ولكن.. من منا حنكته الأيام وعلمته التجارب فاستوسق له أمره ، واستوفز في غده بما كان له في أمسه ، وتبين مواضع رشده بنفسه من نفسه ، وتملى ذاكرته وتجاربة من حياته ، مستنطقا صمتها مستمليا صفحاتها ، اللهم إنا قد علمنا أن الكريم لا تعلمه التجارب...، وقليلا ما ينظر اللئيم والأحمق إلى تجارب الآخرين إذ لا تجارب له ، وأنى يكون ..وليس له إلا مايتبين به مواطن اللذة واللذة ليس إلا .

ولعمري انه من أنعم الناس عيشا ، وأهنئهم حياة ، وأبعدهم عن كدرها وأوصابها إذ لامعالي له إلا لذة الساعة ومتعة اللحظة ، فكما أنه ليس له من غد أو بعد غد ، فكذلك لا أمس ولا قبل أمس ، وإنما لذة اليوم والساعة واللحظة ، فهو مستريح لا مستراح منه ، وبليد سامج تنفر الحكمة عنه ، فكما أن الشقاء مولع بالعاقل فاللئيم مستهتر باللذة... ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم .

والتجارب حين ( تعرفك بعاقبة ما تستأنف من أمرك ) ـ وهذه هي التجارب/المعرفة بعواقب الأمور ـ وتشكل لديك بصيرة عن عاقبة مسار معين في الحياة ، فهل يلزم أن تكون كما هي صحيحة المأخذ صحيحة التطبيق ، وأن يبني عليها كل إنسان ما يستأنف من أمره ؟.

والذي أستطيع الجزم به الآن أن معرفة تجارب الآخرين مفيد وممتع ، وأن من التجارب مالا يسعك تجاهله أو تخطيه ، ومنها ماهو إرث عام يمكن وصفه بتجارب الأمم ـ لست أعني كتاب مسكويه ـ ومنها مالا تأخذ منه أكثر من متعة الاستماع أو النظر وتزجية الوقت ، ولكل واحدة من الناس مريغ يذهب إليه ، ويكفي المتأمل أن من العلوم ماهو مؤسس على هذا الباب كالطب .

ومصداقا لما تمثله التجارب من أثر عميق في حياة الإنسان ، أبين بمثال واحد ما أحدثته لدي بعض الوقائع والأحداث ، من مبدأ معين حاولت التزامه ـ قدر المستطاع ـ في الحكم على كثير من الأعلام والكتب... .



لا تعتمد على الآخرين في الحكم على الأشخاص  
وكذلك الأمم والكتب... 

وكم انتفعت بهذه البصيرة ـ هي كذلك عندي ـ التي كانت ثمرة أحداث وأحداث ، وكم تغيرت نظرتي حين أعملتها في تراث كثير من الأحياء والأموات ، بل كم تغير اعتقادي عن بعض أعمالهم وعلمهم وأدبهم وفكرهم...، فطويت ماضيهم من ذاكرتي بقناعات جديدة لم أعتمد فيها إلا على آثارهم ، كالمعري والتوحيدي وعبدالحميد الكاتب والصاحب ومحمد عبده والعقاد والمهاتما غاندي والرصافي ومالك بن نبي ... ـ ولست أتحدث هنا عن شريك بن عبدالله أو عمرو بن شعيب أو قتادة أو عكرمة أو المصلوب...ـ وككتاب الأغاني والمساكين ورسائل الصابي والمقامات والوسيلة الأدبية والإلياذة والكوميديا والفردوس المفقود ورسالة الغفران ...، وأما الأمم فلك أن تنظر ما كتبه صاعد أو ديورانت أو لوبون ...، ثم إن قدر لك وسافرت أو خالطت تلك الأمم عن قرب ، هل ستبقى تلك المخيلة كما هي حين استودعت ما قرأته حماطة جلجلانك ؟. 

وأما أهل زماننا..فصن سمعك عن أحكامهم كصونك لسانك عن أعراضهم ، فكم قيل لنا عن فلان بأنه ثقيل فإذا به من أخف الناس روحا ، وكم حدثنا عن زماتة فلان فإذا به من أظرف الناس ، وكم زوق لنا علم فلان فإذا به من أجهل الناس ، وكم نحتت أثلة مستور فإذا به من أتقى الناس وأوفرهم أخلاقا ...، ففي مثل هذا لا يحل لك التقليد إلا للضرورة ، بل كن مجتهدا مطلقا في هذا الباب ، فليس من مطلب سوى النظر في آثار القوم وكتبهم.

أظن أني عكست القضية فأتيت بالثمرة وتركت الشجرة ، ولكن كانت هذه لهفة العجلان اقتضاها الحال في ساعة متأخرة من الليل ، فأرجو المعذرة من أخي الكريم الأستاذ عبدالله على هذه المداخلة وإن كنت أردت بها حث الجميع على المشاركة ، ولي عودة إن يسر الله للسير وفق ما رسمه منشئ بيان هذه الصفحة حرس الله مهجته .

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ
( إن الكريم لا تعلمه التجارب ) ليست من كيسي ، وأظنها لابن سيرين أو الزهري والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> وأظنها لابن سيرين أو الزهري والله أعلم


 
هي للزهري وقد رواها مالك في الموطأ والطبراني في المعجم والدينوري في المجالسة بألفاظ مقاربة،وسياقها عند بعضهم : ((*أَنَّ هِشَامَ بن عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ قَضَى عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ سَبْعَةَ آلافِ دِينَارٍ، ثُمَّ قَالَ هِشَامٌ لِلزُّهْرِيّ لا تَعُدْ لِمِثْلِهَا، فَقَالَ الزُّهْرِيُّ: يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، حَدَّثَنِي سَعِيدُ بن الْمُسَيِّبِ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، أَنّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَ:"لا يُلْدَغُ الْمُؤْمِنُ مِنْ جُحْرٍ وَاحِدٍ مَرَّتَيْنِ". ثُمَّ عَادَ الزُّهْرِيُّ، فاسْتَدَانَ، فَقَالَ لَهُ هِشَامٌ فِي ذَلِكَ، فَقَالَ: يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، إِنَّ السَّخِيَّ لا يَنْفَعُهُ التَّجَارِبُ*)).
وهذا يبين أنه أراد شيئاً خاصاً وليس موضعها عنده أن التجارب لا تنفع..  
وقال الحكم بن عبد الله فيما يرويه عن العرب: العقل التجارب،والحزم سوء الظن.. 
وقول معاوية رضي الله عنه وهو أكيس : لا حلم إلا التجارب..
ومما يروى عنه أيضاً : 
*ومن لا تنفعه التجارب لا يدرك المعالي* 
وأصل باب التجارب ونفعها هو قول المعصوم : ((*لاََ يُلْدَغُ الْمُؤْمِنُ مِنْ جُحْرٍ وَاحِدٍ مَرَّتَيْنِ.))* 
*فصلى الله عليه وسلم ؛فقد سدد القول،وأصاب الرأي،وجمع العبارة..*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

قريبٌ منه:
إنَّ الكريم إذا تشاءُ خدعتَه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونرى اللَّئيم مجرِّبًا لا يُخدعُ

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

وقال الشاعر:
ألم تر أن العقل زينٌ لأهله  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنَّ كمال العقل طولُ التَّجارِب
وقال آخر:

وجرَّبتُ حتَّى ما أرى الدهرَ مغربًا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عليَّ بشيءٍ لم يكن في التجاربِ

----------


## واحد مسلم

الأخ الكريم والأستاذ الفاضل عبد الله الهدلق 
الاخوة الكرام ...  أنار حبر كلماتكم بياض هذه الصفحات 
شهوةُ عارمة أن تتحدث عن تجاربك في الحياة وأن تطلع على تجارب الآخرين أيضاً 
منذ اطلاعي على هذا الموضوع ونفسي تراودني في المشاركة غير أني لا أجد الآن ما يناسب المقام 
ولكني سأطلعكم على أشياء كتبتها منذ عدة سنوات :
في أحد أيام سجن ( أبي **** شديد الحراسه) وهو سجن تأبى الأيام فيه إلا أن تكون عادية.
فنحن نشرق علي الشمس بعد ثلاث ساعاتٍ من شروقها علي الناس و نغرب عنها قبل غروبها عن الناس بساعتين أو أكثر فلا نلحظ تعاقب الليل و النهار و إن كانت أعمارنا تلحظه .
في أحد هذه الأيام ألمتشابهة جاء خبرٌ حزينٌ عن وفاة أحد إخواننا متأثراً بمرض السرطان وبالطبع لم يتم علاجه حتى الموت! .
و الموت عند والينا سببٌ معقولٌ ومحترم للإفراج عن الأسرى المعتقلين. المهم هو أننا استقبلنا هذا الخبر بطريقة عاديه!!!
نعم هذه هي الحقيقة ولعل السآمة أو التكرار أو كليهما سببٌ لهذا التلقي الهادئ للخبر وخبراء الإعلام يرون أن الأخبار السيئة هي الأخبار الأكثر أهمية لأنها تلفت الانتباه إليها أكثر من الأنباء المفرحة – أو التي تبدو كذلك - ولكنهم أيضاً يقررون أن كثرة تكرار الخبر تؤدي إلي عدم الاكتراث له فليس قتل فلسطيني خبراً مؤثراً علي الإطلاق ....  و ربما أثر هذا الخبر في بعض الإخوة أثراً آخر.
علي كل تقدير لم يكن هذا هو الخبر الأهم في ذلك اليوم فقد كان هناك خبر ٌ آخر ... بل حدث ٌآخر لكنه سار - أي نادر- فقد شهد السجن عقد قران أحد الإخوة وهو حدثٌ يحمل عصيانا ًمدنياً إن صح التعبير فالأخبار لا تجرؤ علي تخطي عزلتنا إلا متأخرةً ومجملة ... أما صناعة الأحداث فهو أمرٌ جد محرم إلا أن تكون من الحدث في موضع القابل كأن تمرض أو تموت فهذا – والحمد لله – مسموح به تحت ظروفٍ معينه لا تكون سببا ًفي قلق السجان أو إيذاء مشاعره   وبالتالي فإن صناعة حدثٍ سعيدٍ كهذا سباحة ضد التيار الجارف أمام الزواج بصفة عامة وأمام المتدينين بله ألأسرى بصفة خاصة و لهذا فقد كان الاحتفال سعيداً علي قدر طرافة الحدث و تحديه في الشكل والمضمون ...وتوالت كلمات التهنئة وقصائد الشعر ألقاها أخ ٌلي أحبه و أحترمه و مضى اليوم سعيدا ًحتى وقت صلاة العصر ... وهي الصلاة التي نعود بعدها لممارسة الاعتقال مرةً أخرى ... في انتظار الفجر ...الذي يلهمنا انتظاره ... عقد قران أحد ألأخوة في سجن أبي ****.... شديد الحراسه 

نسيت أن أخبركم أننا بعد صلاة العصر قد صلينا الجنازة علي آخر من توفى من الأسرى في ذلك اليوم الذي لا يهم تاريخه! كما نسيت أن أخبركم أيضا ً أن واحدا ًمن إخواننا قد أتاه خبر وفاة والده في ذلك اليوم أيضاً حتى أن بعض الإخوة - و أنا منهم  - لم نعلم تحديداً علي من كنا نصلي ...علي الأسير الذي مات في السجن أم علي الأب الذي مات وحاجته - إلي ولده - لم تقض حتى حان قضائه .... وبعد مواساة  - الابن المصاب في أبيه الذي أصيب فيه... 
لم يواسنا أحدُ في مشاعرنا التي ماتت ... حتى لو كنا معذورين في موتها

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخي الشيخ عبدالله الهدلق.. أثار كلامك عن ذكرى العمل في الدكاكين الأشجان وهيَّج القلب الثمل.


> لا ينفذُ الزِّئبق من كفِّه   ولو ثقبناه بمسمارِ!





 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن لطيف التصاوير (والهجاء) للبخلاء، قول ابن الرومي:
إنَّ كفيكَ لقُفلٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مُحكمٌ يا ابن جُراشهْ
فعمودُ القُفل يُمنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كَ ويُسراك الفَراشهْ
ليس ينجو الفِلسُ من كفَّـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـيْكَ إلَّا بالحُشاشهْ
هكذا كُل لئيمٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  خالط اللؤمُ مُشاشهْ
ضيِّق الصَّدر بخيلٍ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ضيَّقَ اللَهُ معاشهْ
وكساهُ الخوفَ والذِّلَّـ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ـةَ وابتزَّ رياشهْ

----------


## واحد مسلم

الإخوة الأفاضل والمشايخ الكرام 
أتصفح هذا الموضوع يومياً تقريباً  لأطلع على تجاربكم وأستفيد منها غير أني أجد ما قاله الأستاذ عبد الله الهدلق عن ضعف مشاركتنا في هذا المجال واضحاً في هذه المشاركة على سبيل المثال فأغلب المشاركات لا تحتوي على تجارب خاصة يمكن أن تصنف بسهولة ووضوح تحت العنوان الذي وضعه الأستاذ الهدلق فضلاً  عن ذلك فإن تثبيت الموضوع وما يوحي إليه من اهتمام بالموضوع وثراءه يتنافى مع ضعف المشاركة وحيدة البعض عن ذكر تجاربه 
فهل هو التواضع أم الاحساس بأنه ليس ثمة ما يمكن إضافته أو قوله ؟!!
لا تبخلوا علينا بالتجارب نريد تداعي للتجارب و الدروس و المشاهدات 
وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## عبدالله الهدلق

يقولون : إن التاجر إذا أفلس فتّش في دفاتره القديمة .. ولأني تاجر فاشل؛ فإني حين فتّشتُ لم أجد في هذه الدفاتر إلا ديوناً عليّ ! كنت نشرت من قبل موقفين يناسبان ماهنا , لذا أعيد نشرهما حتى أشرف باطلاع من لم يكن اطلع عليهما من الإخوة الكرام .. 
" صحن القشطة " 
أنا امرؤٌ – إن لم تكن تعلم- كباقي خلق الله، كلما تقدمت بي السن ضعفتْ فيّ الشهوات كلها إلا شهوة الكلام.. وقد رأيتُني في الأربعين من عمري غيري في العشرين والثلاثين، فقد كنت صموتًا تمر بي الساعات لا تفرط مني الكلمة، فأورثني ذلك عُقدًا أضخم من تلك التي في حبل السفينة..
*واليوم آثرتُ أن أتكلم –تخفّفاً- ثأرًا من تلك الأيام، بل إني سأتحدث عن نفسي كثيرًا، لأني لا آمن جانب أحد إن تحدثت عنه إلا نفسي هذه التي بين جنبيّ.*
*عهدتُني شديدَ الخجل جدًا (بين يديَّ كتاب "الخجل" لراي كروزير أكبر متخصص في هذا الموضوع في عصرنا الحاضر، فماذا عساه يجدي هذا الكتاب ومؤلّفه في هذه الطبقات النفسية المتكلسة).*
*يحملني الخجل كثيرًا على مداراة الناس، والتكلف لما لا أطيق.. ليس أثقل على نفسي من الأطفال، ودع عنك "إميل" جان جاك روسّو، وحديث الكبار الساذج عن براءة الأطفال، كأننا ما كنا أطفالاً، ولا رأينا منهم من هو أشد تلوّثًا من كثير من الراشدين، لذا فإني قلّ أن استملحت طفلاً، فأنا أعاملهم -بمشاعري- معاملة الكبار، فلا أكاد أحب طفلاً لأنه طفل، لكني لا أظلمه أو أسيء معاملته.*
*وكان دعاني أحد الإخوة –خارج المملكة- إلى بيته، فلما حضرت جلس معنا صبيٌّ له من أكْره من رأيت، قد امتلأ وجهه بالقذارة ووالده الحاني يضمه إليه في رقّة بالغة!*
*فلما حضر العشاء قلت في خاطري: الآن نرتاح منه، فأجلسه يأكل معنا فَغَثَتْ نفسي وكدت أموت تقزّزًا، ثم إن هذا الكريه رفع رجله وغمسها في صحن القشطة، فابتسم أبوه المغفّل تظرّفًا لصنيعه، فأطرقت خجلاً، وكرهت بعدها هذا الصنف من الطعام وكان من أشهاه إلى نفسي.*
*وهكذا كم كلفّني الخجل أمثال هذه المدارات ورهق النفس، ومن كان هذا شأنه آذاه الناس من حيث يشعرون ولا يشعرون.*

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> وقال الشاعر:
> ألم تر أن العقل زينٌ لأهله  وأنَّ كمال العقل طولُ التَّجارِب 
> وقال آخر: 
> 
> 
> وجرَّبتُ حتَّى ما أرى الدهرَ مغربًا  عليَّ بشيءٍ لم يكن في التجاربِ


أبو الطيب المتنبي - عفا الله عنا وعنه - كان مكابرًا وهو يقول:

ليت الحوادثَ باعتْني الذي أخذَتْ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  منِّي بحلْمي الَّذي أعطَتْ وتَجريبيويقول:عرَفتُ الليالي قبل ما صنعتْ بنا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلمَّا دهتْنا لَم تزِدْني بها عِلْمَا

----------


## سعيد الموصلي

حديث ماتع و مقال رائع فجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابن مفلح

لقد كثر اختلاف الناس في شأن العقل؛ في حده، وفي محله، وفي غيرهما، حتى قيل: إن فيه ألفَ قول([1])، ولم لا؛ وقد تكلم فيه أصناف الخلق من الفلاسفة، والأطباء، والمتكلمين، والفقهاء؛ كلٌّ بما يليق بصناعته.
فالفلاسفة شأنهم الكلام في الموجودات كلها، ومعرفة حقيقتها، والعقل من أشرف الموجودات؛ فتكلموا عنه.
والأطباء شأنهم الخوض فيما يُصلح الأبدان، والعقل سلطان البدن، ومرضُه من أشد الأمراض؛ فتكلموا عنه.
والمتكلمون هم أهل النظر، والنظر أبدًا يتقدمه العقل، فافتقروا في معالجة مقصودهم إلى الكلام على ما لا قوام له إلا به -وهو العقل-؛ فتكلموا عنه.
والمتشرعة من فقهاء وأصوليين ومَن إليهما تكلموا فيه من حيث إنه مناط التكليف. وكل طائفة من هذه الطوائف لها في تفسير العقل ما يليق بصناعتها([2]). 
ورحمة الله على أبي حامد الغزالي حيث قال:
وكذلك إذا قيل ما حد العقل؟ فلا تطمع في أن تحده بحد واحد؛ فإنه هوس؛ لأن اسم العقل مشترك يطلق على عدة معان، إذ يطلق على بعض العلوم الضرورية، ويطلق على الغريزة التي يتهيأ بها الإنسان لدرك العلوم النظرية، ويطلق على العلوم المستفادة من التجربة، حتى إن من لم تحنكه التجارب بهذا الاعتبار لا يسمى عاقلًا، ويطلق على من له وقار وهيبة وسكينة في جلوسه وكلامه، وهو عبارة عن الهدوء، فيقال: فلان عاقل، أي: فيه هدوء.
وقد يطلق على من جمع العمل إلى العلم، حتى إن المفسد وإن كان في غاية من الكياسة يمنع عن تسميته عاقلًا، فلا يقال للحَجَّاج (عاقل)، بل (داه)، ولا يقال للكافر (عاقل)، وإن كان محيطًا بجملة العلوم الطبية والهندسة، بل إما (فاضل)، وإما (داه)، وإما (كيّس).
فإذا اختلفت الاصطلاحات فيجب بالضرورة أن تختلف الحدود ...([3]).
والحاصل -كما قرر في الإحياء-: أن الناس اختلفوا في حدّ العقل وحقيقته، وذهل الأكثرون عن كون هذا الاسم مطلقًا على معان مختلفة، فصار ذلك سبب اختلافهم.
والحق الكاشف للغطاء فيه؛ أن العقل اسم يطلق بالاشتراك على أربعة معان، فلا ينبغي أن يطلب لجميع أقسامه حد واحد، بل يفرد كل قسم بالكشف عنه.
فالأول: الوصف الذي يفارق الإنسان به سائر البهائم، وهو الذي استعد به لقبول العلوم النظرية وتدبير الصناعات الخفية الفكرية.
الثاني: العلوم التي تخرج إلى الوجود في ذات الطفل المميز بجواز الجائزات واستحالة المستحيلات، كالعلم بأن الاثنين أكثر من الواحد، وأن الشخص الواحد لا يكون في مكانين في وقت واحد.
الثالث -وهو المقصود هنا-: علوم تستفاد من التجارب بمجاري الأحوال؛ فإن من حنَّكته التجارِب وهذبته المذاهب يقال: إنه عاقل في العادة، ومن لا يتصف بهذه الصفة فيقال فيه: غبي غمر جاهل.
الرابع: أن تنتهي قوة تلك الغريزة إلى أن يعرف عواقب الأمور، ويقمع الشهوة الداعية إلى اللذة العاجلة ويقهرها، فإذا حصلت هذه القوة سُمي صاحبها عاقلًا، من حيث إن إقدامه وإحجامه بحسب ما يقتضيه النظر في العواقب لا بحكم الشهوة العاجلة. فالأول: هو الأس والمنبع، والثاني: هو الفرع الأقرب إليه، والثالث: فرع الأول والثاني؛ إذ بقوة الغريزة والعلوم الضرورية تستفاد علوم التجارب، والرابع: هو الثمرة الأخيرة وهي الغاية القصوى.
فالأولان بالطبع، والأخيران بالاكتساب([4]).
وبناءً على ذلك فلن يستريب -عاقل- في أن التجارب محنكة المجرِّبين، ومهذبة العاقلين، وبتتبعها من مظانها من الأفراد والجماعات يحصل البصر بالعواقب، والمعرفة بحقائق الأشياء، من دون اغترار بقشورها، وزخارف ظاهرها.
ولست أود أن أطيل أكثر من ذلك في فضل التجارب، ومَن كتب قبلي من الأفاضل قد أوفى على الغاية، ولكني سأدلف إلى شيء من مجرباتي -مع أني في السن دون ما أعلمكم عن نفسه أبو فهر-، ولكن لعل عقلًا يلفى لدى الشباب.
مما بلوته من حال نفسي –إبان زواجي- وحال كثير من أندادي أن الواحد منا في أول زواجه يغلب الجانب النظري في علاقته بشريكة عمره على الجانب العملي الواقعي، ولذلك مظاهر كثيرة، تترتب عليها مشكلات أكثر، وكلامي الآن -استعجالًا للفائدة، واستبقاءً لفوائد لعلها تأتي- على مظهرين من ذلك:
الأول: أنه قد يقيس أحدنا -وأنا منهم أول أمري- امرأتَه -التي هي في الغالب دون سنّه وخبرته- على من ليسوا من أبناء جيلها، من نحو أمِّه، فيما كانت النساء تحسنه أو تكابده قبل أربعين سنة مثلًا ...
وقد يتمادى فيقيسها على أخلاق وعادات ذلكم الجيل –مع نسبية كثير منها، وعدم احتكاره للصواب، وإن لم يدرك الكثيرون ذاك-.
وقد يكون هذاك القياس منشؤه قلة الخبرة، أو إيعاز الآخرين بحسن نية تارة، وبسوئها تارات، أو الأمران معًا في الغالب.
وإذا كان المرء لا يقاس إلا بأهل عصره -والمرأة وكنتها متعاصران- غير أن زماننا سريع التقلب والتطور، فأبناء العقد الثالث لا يكادون يدركون ما يدركه الأطفال المميزون من معطيات الحضارة وتقنياتها، فكيف بوالد شيخ كبير مع طفل مميز –ولعل التمييز هنا أعم من تحديد الأصحاب إياه بالسبع السنين، وإن عُدت من مخالفاتي للمذهب-.
المهم: أنه لا يصلح في واقعنا وتسارع عجلة الحياة فيه -حتى إن المرء لا يكاد يتصور الشيء ليصح حكمه عليه؛ حتى يفاجأ بما بعده ...- وهكذا دواليك؛ فلا يصلح في هذا الواقع أن يقارن بين امرأتين بينهما ثلاثون عامًا أو ما قارب.
ومهما حاول الإنسان ذلك؛ فلن يرجع إلا بالخيبة والحسرة، وإلا فلو أنصف؛ فليس هو كأبيه ولا أبيها، فما كان جوابًا له فهو جواب لحليلته.
وشرط صاحب الموضوع -أحسن الله إليه- ذِكر قصة، ثم البناء عليها، لكني لا أستحسن في هذا الباب ذِكر القصص؛ لما لها من شخصية، وإن كانت لكثرتها وتكررها أحدثت هذه النتيجة القطعية. 
والثاني -وهو بالأول ذو اتصال-: أن كثيرًا من الأخلاق والعوائد نسبية، لا من حيث مجتمع إلى آخر فحسب، بل من شخص إلى آخر أحيانًا ...
فما يقبله إنسان قد لا يقبله غيره، وليس الكلام هنا على ما أجمع العقلاء وذوو الفطر السليمة على حسنه، فضلًا عما حسّنه الشرع الحكيم، ولكن على ما تتفاوت فيه الاعتبارات، ويختلف فيه ذوو العوائد والنشآت المختلفة.
وبعض الرجال قد يقبل من امرأته خلقًا من ذاك، أو تصرفًا من بابة ما نحن فيه، ثم تجمعه جلسة مع قريب، أو صديق، فيحكي له شيئًا مما وقع له، فيقبِّح له صاحبه ذاك الفعل والفاعل، وقد يلومه على عدم رد الفعل تجاهه، ثم يشعره بضعف الشخصية، أو تبلد الإحساس، أو نقص الرجولة، أو .. أو ..
ثم .. لا تسل عما يكون بين الزوجين بعد جلسة التخبيب تلك.
فعقلتُ من تجاربي وتجارب من عالجت مشكلاتهم: أن مثل هذه الأمور النسبية ينبغي أن يكون المرء رحب الصدر فيها، وأن يُفهم زوجه ما يحب منها وما يكره، مع الرفق، وحسن التأتي، والصبر على المخالفة، وألا يضم إلى عوائده عوائد أهله وخلانه، ليطالب المسكينه بمراعاة ذلك أجمع، وإنما هو شخص واحد لا أشخاص، وهي امرأة له وحده، لا لأولئك النفر مجتمعين، وفرض الله عليها إرضاء زوجها، لا إرضاء أهله وأصحابه.
وفي الجعبة كثير من المشكلات ممن عرفتُ، سببُها عدم مراعاة هذا. والله الموفق لما فيه الرشد. 







[COLOR=window****]([1]) البحر المحيط 1/84.[/COLOR]

[COLOR=window****]([2]) انظر: الرسالة للشافعي ص23-24، مائية العقل للحارث المحاسبي ص238، أدب الدنيا والدين للماوردي ص14 وما بعدها، الحدود للباجي ص31، المستصفى 1/70، إحياء علوم الدين 1/145-146، إيضاح المحصول للمازري ص83، المفردات في غريب القرآن للراغب الأصفهاني ص346، الشفا لابن سينا 6/208، المسودة لآل تيمية ص556 وما بعدها، البحر المحيط 1/84 وما بعدها، التحبير للمرداوي 1/255 وما بعدها، كشاف اصطلاحات الفنون 4/1027.[/COLOR]

[COLOR=window****]([3]) المستصفى 1/70-71.[/COLOR]

[COLOR=window****]([4]) ينظر: إحياء علوم الدين ط: الشعب 1/145-146.[/COLOR]

----------


## عبدالله الهدلق

" زور هذه الأنفس " 

كان من فواجعي أني اكتشفتُ زور هذه الأنفس الإنسانية مبكّرًا..
*كنا نسكن عام 1400هـ في شارع الخزان في الرياض قريبًا من مبنى التلفزيون، وسمعت من بعض من ألعب معهم في الحارة أنهم يسجّلون حلقات لبرنامج من برامج الأطفال مشهورٍ في تلك الأيام، وأنهم قد حددوا موعدًا –بعد الظهر- لحضور التسجيل في يوم معلوم يحضره من شاء.*
*كانت سني بين الحادية عشرة والثانية عشرة، ففرحت كثيرًا أن أرى صورتي قد خرجت على الشاشة (في الكبار اليوم من يفرح كثيرًا لهذا!).*
*ذهبنا أربعة أو خمسة من الأولاد بثياب متسخة لكثرة ما لعبنا بالكرة وتمرغّنا في الإسفلت، ولم أكن أنا وأحد الرفقة نلبس الأحذية، مشينا حفاةً حتى دخلنا المبنى، وتوجهنا إلى أستديو التسجيل، وقصدنا آخر الكراسي؛ لأن حالتنا ما كانت تسرّ..*
*ورأيت ماما.... مذيعة البرنامج شوهاء عابسة تنهر هذا وتصيح في وجه ذاك، قد أجلست ولدها على كنب مريح بعيدًا عنا يقدم له العصير ونحن رصصنا رصّاً كالغنم، ثم حضر الأستاذ صالح.... مخرج البرنامج فاقترب منا وتأمَّلنا في حزم كأنه ضابط يستعرض كتيبة من الجند، فوقعت عينه على قدمي زميلي، فصرخ في وجهه وقال له: تأتي إلى البرنامج متسخ الثياب حافي القدمين يا قذر، ألا تعلم أن كبار المسؤولين يشاهدون هذا البرنامج، ألا تعلم أن الملك يشاهده.. وتوجّه إليه وطرده شرّ طردة على مرأى منّا ومسمع، فجمدتُ في مكاني ومرّت عليّ لحظات كأنها الدهر كله (هذافي برنامج للأطفال..) إلا أن عينيه تخطتني لحسن الحظّ بعد أن وقفتْ عليّ قليلاً..*
*ثم إنهم أخبرونا أن هناك أنوارًا مواجهة لنا إذا أضاءت فعلينا أن نصفّق، وكنت أحسب أن الأطفال يصفقون فرحًا من عند أنفسهم.. توارى المخرج خلف الكاميرات والأسلاك، وأخرجت المذيعة من حقيبتها بعض الأدوات وأصلحت من شأن نفسها على عجل وبدأ التصوير، فابتسمت الماما ابتسامة كاد ينشق لها فمها، و المخرج خلف الكواليس يهمس ويوجّه ويشير بيديه في عصبية شديدة،والطفل يخرج للميكرفون في يد المذيعة ينشد أو يجيب عن سؤال، فتبتسم في وجهه، وتنظر إليه في دفء وحنوّ.. فلما أوقفوا البرنامج للراحة عبست المذيعة –والله- وتغيّرت سحنتها لا أدري كيف، وأنا من هذا كله في خوفٍ من أن يقبض عليّ بلا نعل، ودهشةٍ من هذا الذي يحدث إلى أن انتهى البرنامج، فخرجنا مسرعين وصاحبنا المطرود ينتظرنا عند الباب في خِزي وغَيرة، وأحسست وأنا أعود إلى البيت بشيءٍ يتكسّر من نفسي ويهوي في مجاهلها فأكاد أغيب، لكن ما كنت أتبين ما هو في تلك السن المبكرة (قرأت فيما بعد لطاغور: ثمة قَفْرٌ فسيح اسمه القلب، في أعماقه أضعتُ سبيلي).*
*كان ذلك كله: مقابل أن أرى صورتي لثوانٍ معدودات على شاشة التلفزيون، وقد التصقتُ بالكرسي وتجمّعتُ خوف أن أُرى .. فيا لبهجة الطفولة..*

----------


## بوشجاع عبدالله

فيا لبهجة الطفولة.. 

تجربة رائعة :::   
بارك الله فيكم 
المزيد المزيد

----------


## السليماني

*ليت الكاتب -وفقه الله - يتحفنا بتجاربه عن الوفاء* 
*الذي نسيه أكثر أهل هذا الزمان* 
*فتجد الرجل يصاحب أخاً له بضع سنين ثم يهجره بدون سبب يذكر !!!*
*ورحم الله سعيد بن العاص الذي قال عند موته* 
*(إن فقد إخواني وجهي فلا يفقدوا معروفي)*

----------


## عبدالله الهدلق

> *ليت الكاتب -وفقه الله - يتحفنا بتجاربه عن الوفاء* 
> 
> *الذي نسيه أكثر أهل هذا الزمان*


أما الوفاء فلا أكاد أتبيّنه في نفوس أكثر من لقيت , فإن كان عندك أيها الفاضل من خَبـره فهاتِ حدّثنا ..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لعلَّ أخانا يقصد تجارب في عدم الوفاء، فإن فالتمثيل به أكثر من تجارب الوفاء!

----------


## عبدالله الهدلق

> لعلَّ أخانا يقصد تجارب في عدم الوفاء، فإن فالتمثيل به أكثر من تجارب الوفاء!


نعم ؛ لكني ذممتُ النـاس حتـى خُيّل إليّ أني لستُ منهم .. ولقد كان يبلغ من نفسي تنكّر اللئيم مبلغاً آرق له الليالي , ثم سلوتُ عن أكثر هذا فما عدتُ ألتفتُ إليه ؛ وذلك لضعف أثر الشيء على نفسك إذا توارد وارده عليها .. ماكان أكثر ما يتمثّل الشيخ الكبير سيد علي المرصفي بقول الحنفي يحيى بن طالب :

يزهّدني في كل خيرٍ فعلتُه ... إلى الناس مالاقَيتُ من قِلّة الشّكر 

هذا مع ماكان المرصفيّ يتبذّخ به من البَصَرِ بأشعار العرب , فما تراه إذ أكثر التمثّل بهذا البيت .. فهذا هذا .
ووالله لاآمن إن عاد أخي الشيخ عدنان إلى حيث يثعب الجُرح ؛ أن أُحبّرها له جاحظيّةً بعد أن قرأها حيّانيّة .. فذاك ذاك .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا بأس.. يا شيخ عبدالله (ابتسامة)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وخير علاج كما يقول عامَّة أهل مكَّة: انْسَ.. وقديما قال الأول:
واليأس إحدى الرَّاحتين! ولن ترى  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تعبًا كفعل الخائب المكدود :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذه قد سبقك (أوسبقنا..! لا أدري لأن الجرحان مثعوبان كما يبدو!) =إليها ابن المرزبان.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أتدري؟! (أهمسها في أذنك).. لا أحب مجرد التفكير في مثل هذا البويب؛ فإنه يفجِّر الجرح المثعوب.. فضلاً عنأن أتحدَّث عنه!

----------


## السليماني

*الصديق الوفي نادر لضعف الديانة فلاتكون الأخوة إلا لمصلحة دنيوية

 وهذا هو الغالب على بني آدم .

وقد يكون الرجل ملولاً متلوناً فيخرج من الحياة بدون صديق

 فإنه لاإخاء لملول .

وقد جزت الأربعين وليس لي إلا ثلاثة أصدقاء أصبر عليهم ويصبرون علي 

أسأل الله ان يجعلنا من المتحابين فيه ...*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> للعلم ؛ فأنا رجل بلا تجارب ! .. فلم أبلغ من الكبر عتيّا ، و لم يشتعل رأسي شيباً ، و لم يتمرّغ أي شيءٍ فيَّ في سبيل دعوةٍ أو فكرة


...



> ابن الرُّومي:
> لا تَلْحَ مَنْ يبكي شبيبته   إلَّا إذا لم يَبْكِها بِدَمِ 
> عيْبُ الشَّبيبة غَولُ سَكْرتِها   مقدار ما فيها من النِّعَمِ
> لسنا نراها حقَّ رُؤْيَتِها   إلَّا زمانَ الشَّيبِ والهَرَمِ!
> كالشَّمسِ لا تبدو فَضِيلَتُها   حتى تغَشَّى الأرضُ بالظُّلَمِ
> ولرُبَّ شيءٍ لا يُبَيِّنُهُ   وجدانُهُ إلَّا مع العَدَمِ!





> المعرِّي.. أيضًا:
> 
> عرفتُ صُروفَهُ فَأَزَمْتُ منها  على سِنِّ ابنِ تجربةٍ مُسِنِّ!

----------


## أم فراس

أهنىء الأستاذ الهذلق على فكرته الرائعة وعرضه الأروع، وأهنىء نفسي أن فهمت لأول مرة مايكتبه أستاذنا الفاضل ، فقد كان أول قراءاتي له كتاب وجدته أثناء زيارتي لمعرض القاهرة ،والمعنون بالهادي والهاذي ، حملته معي وقرأته أثناء دراستي لمنهجية الدكتوراة في الرياض ووجدت نفسي أقرأ صفحاته الأولى لعدة مرات حتى فهمت مقالته بعد معاناة ،وكم كان رائعا في عرضه ونقده ،ولكن ظل السؤال يراودني ماهو تخصص هذا الكاتب ومن يكون ، فلما لم أجد إجابة إلى الآن حكمت في نفسي أن تخصصه بلاغة ونقد أو دارس فلسفة خارج المملكة ،لماذا لأنه يكتب بطريقة كتب النقد أو كتب الفلسفة التي لا أفهمها .
بعد فترة من الزمن اطلعت على موضوع للأستاذ الهدلق في الألوكة فكان أصعب ما قراته في حياتي ، لأني لم أفهم الموضوع ولا ردوده حتى نسيت عنوان الموضوع ،فقوي في نفسي أن تخصصه بلاغة ونقد .بل قلت الرجل دارس فلسفة .
ومن الغرائب التي مرت بي :في إحدى الأيام كانت لي معاملة في وزارة ،وكنت أراجع فيها _طبعا هاتفيا _ وساق الله في طريقي أحد الموظفين والذي أحمد الله أن نسيت اسمه لئلا أدعو عليه ،كان يماطل في أمر لايعنيه من قريب ولا بعيد إلا داء الحسد الذي جعله يسخر بمطالبة امرأة لبعض حقوقها ، 
وفي أثناء الحديث مع الموظف هددته بأني سأشكوه للمسؤولين إن لم أحصل على رقم معاملتي ،فلم يزد إلا تهكما بي ، 
فوجئت في اليوم التالي أن الموظف عدل لهجته وأعطاني معلومات المعاملة كاملة وإذا به يقول : أأنت شكوتني لعبدالله الهذلق ، لا لآ أنا آسف .
عندها قلت له من هذا الرجل ؟ كان موقفا مضحكا في نفسي ولكن فرحت أن أرسل الله له من ينصرني من حيث لا أدري ؟ 
فشكرا لمن لا أعرف عنه إلا نجدة امرأة في أصعب الظروف وأكثر الله من أمثالكم ،وإن كنت لا أدري أأنت الذي قصده الشخص أم لا ؟؟فوفاء لصنيعكم لا أجد سوى جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## عبدالله العلي

إن كان المتصل عليه في مطبوعات وزراة الشؤون الإسلامية فهو شخص آخر ..

----------


## محب الأدب

> ،ولكن ظل السؤال يراودني ماهو تخصص هذا الكاتب ومن يكون ، فلما لم أجد إجابة إلى الآن حكمت في نفسي أن تخصصه بلاغة ونقد أو دارس فلسفة خارج المملكة ،لماذا لأنه يكتب بطريقة كتب النقد أو كتب الفلسفة التي لا أفهمها .
> .


تفضلي أم فراس ، فلعلك تجدين بغيتك هنا في التعرف على الشيخ عبد الله الهدلق :

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=51896






....

----------


## محمد بن مسلمة

جواب؛ لمن سأل عن الشيخ عبدالله  الهدلق" حفظه الله  ونفعنا بعلمه"

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....150#post394150

----------


## السليماني

يزهّدني في كل خيرٍ فعلتُه ... إلى الناس مالاقَيتُ من قِلّة الشّكر

-------

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لاشك أن هذا البيت وأمثاله يزهد في الكرم واصطناع المعروف 

ويحث على البخل والشح 

لإن فاعل المعروف يريد شكر الناس

 وقد أخبر ربنا عزوجل عن عباده الأبرار بأنهم يطعمون الطعام على حبه مسكيناًُ ويتيماً وأسيراً 

ويقولون ( إنما نطعمكم لوجه الله لانريد منكم جزاء ولاشكوراً )

وكان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يصل الرحم ويحمل الكل 

ويقري الضيف ويعين على نوائب الحق يريد بذلك وجه الله .

وذكر المفسرون بأن قوله تعالى ( وسيجنبها الأتقى الذي يؤتي ماله يتزكى ومالأحد عنده من نعمة تجزى إلا ابتغاء وجه ربه الأعلى )

 نزلت في أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه .

((وكان يقال أهل المدينة عيال على عبد الرحمن بن عوف،

  ثلث يقرضهم ماله

 وثلث يقضي عنهم ديونهم،

 وثلث يصلهم ويتصدق عليهم))

قال قبيصة بن جابر 

صحبت طلحة فما رأيت رجلا أعطى لجزيل مال من غير مسألة منه .

وقال سعيد بن العاص رحمه الله لابنه 

 لما سأله عن ديون عليه ( في كريم سددت خلله أو لئيم اشتريت عرضي منه )

فهؤلاء هم القدوة وهم أولوا الألباب 

لاقول شاعر يحث على البخل والشح ويريد ثناء الناس .

وكان عبد الرحمن بن عوف يطوف بالبيت ويقول ( رب قني شح نفسي ) 

فقيل له في ذلك فقال ( إذا وقيت شح نفسي فقد وقيت البخل والظلم والقطيعة ) 

ولهذا جاء الكتاب والسنة بذم البخل والجبن ومدح الشجاعة والسماحة في سبيل الله .( الاستقامة 264/2)

أسأل الله لي ولكم التوفيق والسداد .

----------


## خالد المرسى

شكرا أخي أبا القاسم 
لقد قرأت أول مقال لك هنا 
وكان نفسي أن أراك في هذه الصورة حتى ترى ماكنت سأفعل دفاعُا عنك، فتكتبه هنا وتكون احدى فضائلي :Smile:

----------


## أبو حمزة أنس الرهوان

أحبتي في الله , السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
وبعد فإني أهديكم مني خالص الشكر مع جزيل العرفان على موضوعكم الجميل هذا , و لا أراني أبالغ إن قلت إنّ من يقرأ كتاب ( سير أعلام النبلاء ) للذهبي رحمه الله في تأريخ الأقدمين و تجاربهم و ما نهلوا من معين حياتهم , ثم يقرأ مثل الذي تفيض به أقلامكم في هذا الموضوع العجيب , ثم يخرج إلى الدنيا يخطئ و يصيب , يعثر فيقوم ، يفشل ثم تكون عاقبته النجاح , لهو رجل ما ضيع حياته في لهو أو باطل , و من تجاربكم ننتفع و نستفيد , وفقنا الله و إياكم , تقبلوا مروري المتواضع , و إني منقب في صفحات كتابي ( الذي هو أيامي التي أعيشها ) فمتى وجدت ما أتحف به الآذان , و أشحذ به الأذهان وضعته عل الفائدة تحصل بذكره , والسلام .

----------


## ابراهيم بن محمد الحقيل

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
وحيا الله تعالى الإخوة أجمعين، وليسمحوا لي بالتطفل على موائدهم العامرة ببليغ النثر، وروائع القصص، وسرد المواقف المؤثرة، واستخلاص العبر منها..ولست من أهل هذا الفن.. ولكن لعلي أشارك ولو بفنجال قهوة في مائدة حافلة.. ولا تحقرن من المعروف شيئا.
وصاحب الموضوع ومثريه حبيبنا الشيخ عبد الله الهدلق قد ألح علي بالتسجيل والمشاركة ببعض المواقف فوعدته، واعتذر له عن التأخر في ذلك حتى ظننت أنه قد أيس مني، وها أنا ذا أفي له لكن بعد مدة.. والفضل -بعد الله تعالى- في مشاركتي له.
ولقد رأيت في مشاركات أبي أحمد الثرية وصفه لنفسه بالحياء وطول الصمت، وأنا أكشف لمحبيه شيئاً من سره لم يسبق لي أن كشفته له مع كثرة مجالسنا الخاصة أدامها الله تعالى على محبة خالصة لوجهه الكريم.
قبل ربع قرن جمعني فصل دراسي بالهدلق في ثانوية اليرموك الشاملة في مادة العقيدة عند مدرس ضرير اسمه عبد العزيز العسكر، وكنت أجلس في مقدمة الصف، ويجلس في الطرف الأيمن من الصف قبل الأخير شاب أبيض مشرب بحمرة هو الهدلق، وكان شديد الحياء لم أره ينظر في وجه أحد طيلة فصل كامل، وفيه صمت غريب فخلال فصل كامل لم أسمعه نطق بكلمة حتى وقع في نفسي وقتها أن عنده مشكلة في النطق.. يحضر الدرس إلى أن ينتهي ثم يخرج، وكنا -على عادة الطلاب- نجتمع في مجموعات بعد كل درس إلا هو فلم أره يخالط أحداً..وإلى الساعة لا أدري هل كان له أصحاب من زملائنا آنذاك أم لا؟
أردت بكشف هذا التأكيد على ما ذكره، وقد كنت في ذلك الوقت ملاحظاً لشدة حيائه ولزومه الصمت..
والحمد لله وحده الذي كسر عزلته، وجعله ينثر درره علينا بعد أن أمضى عقودا في تحصيلها وتخزينها، فجرى قلمه بما يحب محبوه، وبما ينفع الناس، جعل الله تعالى ذلك ذخرا له..
ولي عودة بإذن الله تعالى لبعض ما حصل من مواقف..

----------


## عبدالله العلي

حياك الله يا شيخ إبراهيم .

----------


## ابراهيم بن محمد الحقيل

الله يحييك يا شيخ عبد الله العلي..
من المواقف التي أتذكرها أن إمام مسجدنا رحمه الله تعالى كان ضريرا ولا يحفظ القرآن، فإذا جاء رمضان ناب عنه أحد جماعة المسجد من المبصرين، وأذكر منهم ثلاثة: أحدهم رحل عن الحارة، والثاني عين إماما في مسجد آخر، والثالث شيخ كبير جليل كان من إخوان من أطاع الله تعالى، واستمر بالإنابة عنه حتى ضعف بصره فلم يقدر على القراءة في المصحف.. وكنت وقتها صبياً في تحفيظ القرآن وسمعني هذا الشيخ الجليل أقرأ في الإذاعة في برنامج ناشيء في رحاب القرآن وكان رمضان على الأبواب فكلم الوالد -حفظه الله تعالى- في أن أصلي بالناس التروايح، فاستدعوني وأنا ألعب مع الصبية في الشارع وأقنعوني بذلك، وألبسوني شماغا فرحت به ما لم أفرح بشماغ بعده، وأنا لم أدرك بعد ما ينتظرني، وتنامى الخبر في الحارة فاجتمع أقراني ومن يكبرهم حتى امتلأت سرحة المسجد في صلاة العشاء -وكان الناس يصلون في السرحة لقلة المكيفات- لحضور هذا الحدث الغريب، فتقدمت لصلاة العشاء وقد اخترت سورة التين وأخرى لقراءتها في الفريضة، وكنت أرددها بين العشائين خشية الخطأ، فلما أقيمت الصلاة وتقدمت وقرأت الفاتحة وأمَّن الناس ارتج المسجد بتأمينهم فارتج معه قلبي حتى كدت ألفظه من فمي، وأطلت السكوت بعد الفاتحة حتى هدأت نفسي فقرأت سورة التين ولم أخطيء فيها ولله الحمد، وهكذا فعلت في الركعة الثانية ولم أخطيء أيضاً، ولكن وقع مالم يكن بالحسبان وهو أنني سلمت من ركعتين فارتج المسجد بالتسبيح، فأحسست أن ماساً كهربائيا ضربني من باطن قدمي إلى ركبي فانتصبت قائما في أقل من ثانية لا أتذكر كيف نهضت، وعلاني رحضاء شديدة زادتها شدة الحر حتى سال جبيني ماء، فأكملت الركعتين، وسجدت للسهو وسلمت، وانصرفت إلى الجماعة لكني لم أرفع بصري عن موضع قدمي، وأنا أسمع بعضهم يهامس من كانوا بجواره: ما لقوا إلا هالبزر (الطفل) يصلي بنا ؟ وآخر يقول: مستعجل على التراويح صلى العشاء ركعتين، والثالث يقول: بزوره (أصحابه) ينتظرونه بالكورة والسياكل لازم يخلص بسرعة.. وأكملت بهم صلاة التراويح ثم عدت للمنزل ولم أخرج لأصحابي ليس وقاراً للإمامة وإنما خشيت أن يراني المنتقدون ألعب معهم فيصدق قولهم..
وكان لي عم حبيب حكيم رحيم- رحمه الله تعالى وأموات المسلمين- صلى معي تلك الصلاة فلما ذهب إلى المنزل صار يتحدث مع والدي وعمي الآخر بأنه لن يصلي أبداً إلا خلفي، وأثنى علي ثناء كثيراً شجعني وأزال كثيراً مما أصابني من الأذى داخل المسجد.. 
وفيها من الدروس ما يلي:
1- أن الإنسان إذا خاف من الخطأ وقع فيه، ولو لم يقع في محله الذي توقعه وحاذره.
2- أن الانتقاد شديد على النفس، وكم من مواهب حطمت به وقتلت.
3-أن من تجاوز التجربة الأولى بكل سلبياتها مضى في طريقه الذي سلكه، وأما إن كانت سبباً في صده فلربما فشل فلم يعاود الكرة، وصار يكره المحاولة فيما فشل فيه..
4- أن التشجيع له أثر كبير في محو مواطن الفشل، وإظهار مواضع النجاح حتى تكون هي التي أمام المجرب فيمضي في طريقه ولا يتعثر. 
5-أن الصغير أقدر على تحمل تبعات الفشل وتكرار المحاولة من الكبير؛ لأن اللوم على الصغير أخف منه على الكبير..
أرجو أن تكون مشاركة نافعة ولو لم ترق لمستوى مشاركات الإخوة..

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

> 1- أن الإنسان إذا خاف من الخطأ وقع فيه، ولو لم يقع في محله الذي توقعه وحاذره.
> 2- أن الانتقاد شديد على النفس، وكم من مواهب حطمت به وقتلت.
> 3-أن من تجاوز التجربة الأولى بكل سلبياتها مضى في طريقه الذي سلكه، وأما إن كانت سبباً في صده فلربما فشل فلم يعاود الكرة، وصار يكره المحاولة فيما فشل فيه..
> 4- أن التشجيع له أثر كبير في محو مواطن الفشل، وإظهار مواضع النجاح حتى تكون هي التي أمام المجرب فيمضي في طريقه ولا يتعثر. 
> 5-أن الصغير أقدر على تحمل تبعات الفشل وتكرار المحاولة من الكبير؛ لأن اللوم على الصغير أخف منه على الكبير..
> أرجو أن تكون مشاركة نافعة ولو لم ترق لمستوى مشاركات الإخوة..


جزاك الله خيرا شيخ إبراهيم فوائد غالية

أما هذه فقد أضحكتنى كثرا 



> وأنا أسمع بعضهم يهامس من كانوا بجواره: ما لقوا إلا هالبزر (الطفل) يصلي بنا ؟ وآخر يقول: مستعجل على التراويح صلى العشاء ركعتين، والثالث يقول: بزوره (أصحابه) ينتظرونه بالكورة والسياكل لازم يخلص بسرعة.. وأكملت بهم صلاة التراويح ثم عدت للمنزل ولم أخرج لأصحابي ليس وقاراً للإمامة وإنما خشيت أن يراني المنتقدون ألعب معهم فيصدق قولهم..


أضحك الله سنك

----------


## أبو القاسم

حيى الله الشيخ إبراهيم الحقيل ومرحباً بكم وأهلا وسهلا

----------


## أبو القاسم

-ضع أي مقدمة تروق لك-
أما بعد,
في المدرسة..أحببت يوماً أن أداعب معلمي بما منحنيه الله من خفة ظل بشهادة ثقلاء الدم الذين لا يضحكون حتى للرغيف الساخن, فخطر لي أن أكتب حرف الدال قبالة اسمي(د.....). كان في نفسي نوع توجس مما احتقبته من آثام سالفة فجاءت هذه الجسارة كاشفة عن أصالتي في الشغب ..مرت الأيام ونسيت ما اقترفت يدي ,حتى جاءني أحد المشرفين الإداريين ليقول إن الأستاذ فرج يطلبك,وكان حقي أن أقول متفائلا:فرج الله أمري على وزن :سهيل,سهل أمركم ,فقد كنت أهيم في وهاد من الأسى في ذلك الزمان فلم يعد في جعبتي موطيء يصلح للفرح ..هذا والأستاذ فرج ليس ممن درسني حرفاً قط, فلا أعرفه ولا يعرفني... حثثت خطاي خائفا أترقب -وقد بدأت "الحصة" الرابعة- لأنه قال يريدك من فورِ أن يصلك الخبر, فذهبت من فوري كما أراد..وجعل ذهني يتأمل في سالف الخطايا ويروز في ماضيّ علّه يقع على السبب وقد أنسيتُ ما كان جملة..دققت عليه باب الغرفة وفتحته وهو مع طلابه شرع في درسه باللغة الإنجليزية..فلما أبصرني قال :أنت فلان؟ قلت :نعم!..فتقدم نحوي ساعياً وهو يتبسم ضاحكًا ثم استلمني وقبل رأسي!! 
وهنا..أخذ بمعصمي وقال لطلابه ملتفتا إليهم وارتسمت على أساريره معالم الافتخار :أعرفكم..هذا هو الدكتور فلان!..ثم دعا لي وقال شكرا لك..وودعني..فلك أن تتخيل كم حرك موقفه التربوي من كوامن النفس لتعانق ذرى المجد..وما زال تأثير قبلته على رأسي يفعل فعله إلى يومك هذا..!
قارن ذلك بموقف المعلم الأصلي الذي داعبته..حيث رد إلي الورقة مصححة بعد أن شطب الدال المسكينة وكتب بقربها "لا تتفلسف" =ضربة قاضية لأمل غض مازال يتهادى في أول مدارج الحياة
العبر والفوائد:-
1-لابد أن يتحلى من يود أن يكون له شان بروح المغامرة فالجبن والعجز مذهبة للتألق والنجاح
2-في طريق حياتك لابد أن ما تسمعه من رسائل سلبية وتثبيطات معنوية أكثر من غيرها فلا تجعل هذا عائقاً بل اصنع منه تحديا وجاهد
3-النفس الطامحة للعلياء المشرئبة نحو السماء نفس حية وهواؤها الذي تتنفسه أنقى بكثير من هواء أهل الحفر
4-ليس كل نقد لاذع يعني "السلبية" فكثيرا ما تكون النفس أحوج ما تكون لسياط لاذعات
لتوقظها من غرورها أو أمانيها الواهمة أو إلخ ,وقد ظهر لي جليا أن مما يصرف طائفة من الدعاة عن نصح إخوانهم ظنهم أن مبعث نصحهم هو حسدهم لهم فلسان حالهم حينئذ:دع الكلاب تنبح والقافلة تسير!

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

*الخوف عائق للنجاح .. يجعل الإنسان يرضى بالنقص وهو قادر على التمام والعطاء والنفع ..*
*وصدق ابن الجوزي – رحمه الله – في قوله في صيد الخاطر ، فصل : التطلع إلى الأفضل :*
*«من أعمل فكره الصافي دله على طلب أشرف المقامات ، ونهاه عن الرضى بالنقص في كل حال .* 
*وقد قال أبو الطيب المتنبي:*
*ولم أر في عيوب الناس عيباً *** كنقص القادرين على التمام*
*فينبغي للعاقل أن ينتهي إلى غاية ما يمكنه ، فلو كان يتصور للآدمي صعود السموات لرأيت من أقبح النقائص رضاه بالأرض » أهـ.*
*كنت وأنا طالب في الكلية في السنة الثانية ، قد توليت إمامة الناس في أحد جوامع مدينة الرياض ، نيابة عن أحد الدعاة والمشايخ ، فكنت أصلي بالناس الفروض فقط ، وكان خطيب الجمعة هو ذاك الشيخ الداعية الوقور – حفظه الله – .*
*ولم يكن يخطر لي على بال في يوم من الأيام أن أتولى الخطابة في الناس ، ولم أحدث نفسي بذلك أبدا ، ليس لعدم القدرة على ذلك ، وإنما توحي لي النفس بالخوف من أن أضع نفسي في هذا الموقف ، والذي أظن أنني لا يمكن أن أقدر عليه ، مع وجود القدرة عليه !!..*
*وشاء الله أن يكتب لي ذلك ، ففي أحد الأيام وكان ذلك قريباً من موسم الحج ، وكانت المؤسسات الدينية تجند المشايخ والدعاة للذهاب إلى الحج من بداية شهر ذي العقدة ، والبعض منهم من منتصف الشهر ، وذلك لدعوة الناس وتعليمهم أمور دينهم ، وكان ممن يختار لذلك من الدعاة والمشايخ ، شيخنا خطيب الجامع – حفظه الله - .*
*ففي ذات صباح مشرق أذكره ولا أنساه أبداً ، وكان يوم الثلاثاء الساعة التاسعة صباحاً من أول غرة شهر ذي القعدة ، إذا بجرس الهاتف يدق ، فرددت عليه فإذا هو صوت شيخنا خطيب الجامع ، وإذا به يقول لي على عجل من أمره : أنا الآن في مكة خرجت مع المشايخ والدعاة ولا أستطيع أن أخطب بالناس الجمعة القادمة ولا التي بعدها ، ولم أجد من أنيبه على الخطابة سوى أنت ، وأنت أهل لذلك ، فتول الأمر جزاك الله خيراً ، وسوف يكون ببينا اتصال بعد ذلك ، ثم سلم , اغلق سماعة الهاتف .*
*لم أشعر عند سماعي لهذا الكلام بأي شيء يمكن أن خاف منه ، سوى أنني سوف أخطب بالناس ، وهذا أمر عظيم في حياتي لم يكن لي على بال ، ولم أكن أتصور أنني في يوم من الأيام سوف أتولى ذلك .*
*قمت من الحماس والنشاط وإثبات النفس على القدرة على الخطابة وتولي هذا الأمر ، وبراً بشيخي ، وتقديراً له على اختياره لي لهذا الأمر ، بإعداد الخطبة ، فأخرجت الكتب التي ألفت في جمع الخطب ، وأخذت أقرأ وأتصفح وأبحث عن المواضيع التي تناسب المكان والزمان ، فاخترت هذا الموضوع الذي لا أنساه أبداً « وهو التوبة والإخلاص في العمل » ، ولا زلت أحتفظ بهذه الخطبة وهي من أعز مقتنياتي ، وإن كان لي عليها نقد وتصحيح ، لكنها في ذلك الوقت خطبة حسنة صحيحة لا أعرف سواه إلا من هذا الوجه .*
*كتبت الخطبة وانتهيت منها ومن تشكيلها ، حتى لا يحصل الخطأ في قراءتها على منبر يوم الجمعة والذي يحضره آلاف من الناس حيث أن شيخنا كان خطيباً جيداً وكان الناس يقصدونه ، والجامع تحيط به المباني من كل مكان فهو في حي شعبي من أحياء مدينة الرياض المملوء بالسكان .*
*مر علي يوم الثلاثاء كأجمل ما يكون ، وكنت وأنا أصلي بالناس الفروض أنظر إلى المنبر ، وكأن بيني وبينه موعد ولقاء ، فأقول له : موعدنا يوم الزينة ، وأن يحشر الناس ظهراً لصلاة الجمعة . ومر يوم الأربعاء ، ولم أترك أحداً من أصحابي وأهلي إلا أخبرته بهذا الحدث الذي سوف أقوم به ، وهو أني خطيب الحي في يوم الجمعة القادمة .*
*وجاء يوم الخميس ، وما أدراك ما أصابني يوم الخميس ، دبَّ بي الخوف فجأة ، وبدأت أتذكر اجتماع الناس ، وزاد خوفي عند سماعي لنصائح أولئك الأصحاب الذين بدأوا يلقونها علي ، وأخذوا يذكرونني بالشجاعة والإقدام ، ويقصون علي أسوء القصص التي حصلت لمن صعد المنبر أول مرة ، وماذا حصل له من الخوف ، والسقوط ، والإغماء على المنبر ، وأمام الناس .* 
*وهذه آفة بعض أهل النصح ، المبالغة في المكروه ، وتقديمه على التفائل والخير والإحسان .* 
*مرَّ علي يوم الخميس كأصعب يوم يمر على مكلوم أو محبوس ، ولولا ما بقي في النفس من شجاعة وقوة لمرضت ذلك اليوم ، إي والله ، حتى إنني حاولت أن أطلب رقم شيخنا وخطيبنا للاعتذار والتنحي عن هذا المنصب ، فلم أستطع لذلك سبيلا ، فلم يكن الجوال في ذلك الوقت ، ولا النداء الآلي ، فليس إلا الهاتف الثابت وبدون كاشف للرقم ، وأهل الدعوة والمشايخ في مكة والمشاعر أغلب وقتهم في الميدان وبعيدين عن مقر عملهم .*
*وجاء اليوم الموعود ، جاء يوم الجمعة ، لم أستطع أن أنام جيداً تلك الليلة ، ولا بعد صلاة الفجر ، أصابني خوف شديد لا أدري كيف أصابني ، وكانت قصص من أغمي عليهم نصب عيني طوال الوقت ، حتى بدأت أتذكر حالي وقد أغمي علي ، ماذا سيحصل لي بعد ذلك ، حتى تمنيت أنني ما أخبرت أحداً بأنني سوف أتولى الخطابة في جامع الحي .*
*ذهبت إلى الجامع الساعة الحادية عشرة ومعي مشلحي وخطبتي بيميني ، وزاد خوفي لما رأيت الناس وهم يدخلون الجامع جماعات وأفرادا ، والله ، لقد وصل بي الحال من الخوف والهلع ، أن صممت وعزمت على أن أرمي بالمشلح والخطبة على أي أحد يمر بي وأعرفه ، فأخذت فعلاً أبحث عن أحد أعرفه يمر بي ، فلم أجد ، وبينا أنا على تلك الحال إذ بمكبرات الصوت قد أشعلت استعداداً لدخول الخطيب ، رحمني الله تعالى تلك الساعة لما علم من حالي ، لم أشعر بنفسي إلا وأنا أفتح باب المنبر وأدخل على الناس دون أن أنظر إليهم ، لأني اغتنمت شجاعة بسيطة مرت بي ، وأخذت بقلبي ودفعتي إلى أن أقوم بهذا العمل ، وأن أفعل ذلك ولو حصل ما حصل .*
*دخلت وسلمت على الناس ، ولا أخفيكم أنني عملت لهذا الدخول عدة تجارب في المسجد بعد كل فريضة ، كيف أدخل ؟ ، وكيف أسلم على الناس ؟ ، وكيف أجلس ؟ ، وكيف أفتح المكبر ؟ ، وكيف .. وكيف ؟!! ، حتى حفظت ذلك وفعلته دون أختيار عندما دخلت الجامع وسلمت على الناس وصعدت المنبر ، كأنني تبرمجت على ذلك .*
*ما أسرع ذلك الأذان لتلك الجمعة ، انتهى الأذان فقمت مسرعاً بعد أن سكن صوت الناس قليلاً ، وقد أخرجت الخطبة والتي ما تركت فيها من شاردة وواردة إلا وكتبتها ، حتى الدعاء كتبته .*
*بدأت بقراءة الخطبة ، وأصاب صوتي نوع من الضعف ، ولكن سرعان ما اختفى - بفضل الله وبرحمته -، نسيت الناس وانشغلت في ضبط الخطبة وألفاظها ومعانيها ، أحسست أن الخوف قد زال عني تماماً .*
*انتهت الخطبة الأولى في راحة وطمأنينة . فلم يغمَ علي ، ولم يحصل لي أي شيء ، جلست بين الخطبتين ، وفرق كبير بين جلوسي أول ما دخلت ، وبين جلوسي هذا .*
*خطبت الخطبة الثانية ، ثم نزلت وصليت بالناس ، فلما انتهت الصلاة شعرت براحة نفسية عجيبة ، خرجت من المسجد ، وكل من قابلت ممن أعرف ومن لا أعرف ، يقول لي - كعادة الناس جزاهم الله خيراً تشجيعاً للخطيب - : بارك الله فيك خطبة جيدة .* 
*فرحة فرحاً عظيماً بذلك ، فلما عدت إلى البيت ، جلست مع نفسي ، وقراءة الخطبة على نفسي مرة ثانية أتأمل الإبداع فيها . فقلت : أنا الذي قبل ساعة كدت أموت من الخوف ، عجيب أمري !!، ها أنا ذا قد صعدت المنبر وخطبت الناس ، ونفعتهم ، وعدت إلى منزلي ولم يحصل لي أي شيء .*

*من ذلك الوقت ، تعلمت أن الخوف هو أكبر عائق للإنسان لوصوله إلى التمام ، وأن الإنسان يجب عليه أن يقدم كل ما لديه ، من علم ، وخير ، ونفع للناس ، وأن يصل إلى أعلى طموحاته ، ولا يخشى الخوف ، ولا المرجف في النصيحة ، فها أنا منذ تلك اللحظة وحتى كتاية هذه الحروف - وقد مضى عليها عشرون سنة - أخطب في الناس و لا أعرف الخوف ، والحمد لله رب العالمين .*
*وَمَا الْمَرْءُ إِلَّا حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ نَفْسَهُ *** فَفِي صَالِحِ الْأَخْلَاقِ نَفْسَكَ فَاجْعَلِ . (1)*
*______*
*(1)* *أخرج البيهقي في شعب الإيمان (11/47) بسنده عن أَبَي الْعَبَّاسِ السَّيَّارِيّ ، قال : دَخَلَ رَجُلٌ عَلَى أَبِي الْمُوَجِّهِ، فَقَالَ: إِنِّي خَارِجٌ مِنْ مَرْوَ، فَلَوْ وَعَظْتَنِي؟ فَقَالَ أَبُو الْمُوَجَّهِ :* 
*وَمَا الْمَرْءُ إِلَّا حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ نَفْسَهُ *** فَفِي صَالِحِ الْأَخْلَاقِ نَفْسَكَ فَاجْعَلِ*

----------


## ابراهيم بن محمد الحقيل

حياك الله تعالى أبا مالك المصري وحيا أهل النيل، وجزاك خيرا على مرورك وتعليقك..
وحياك الله تعالى أبا القاسم وجزاك خيرا على ترحيبك، وقد استمتعت بقراءة موقفك لكن هل صرت دكتورا كما كتبت أم أن المدرس الذي كتب لك: لا تتفلسف، قد قتل مواهبك، وحطم قدراتك؟؟

----------


## يعقوب بن مطر العتيبي

المشايخ الأفاضل ..
سأنضمّ إليكم من باب ما أرجوه من وعد : " هم القوم لا يشقى بهم جليسهم " ..
مما أتذكّره من قبيل ما تفضّلتم به : ما وقع لي وأنا في العاشرة أو قبلها ، وقد كنت مولعاً بـ ( الدرّاجات ) بأنواعها ، بيد أنّ والدي رحمه الله تعالى لم يكن يحبّ لنا ذلك ، لأنه كان يرى ـ وهو رأي وجيه في تلك الأيام ـ أنها باب من أبواب الفساد ، وحدث ذات يومٍ أنه تسلل إلى حيّنا صبيٌ يمتطي درّاجته ، فكان بمثابة العدوّ الذي داهمنا .. وكان بالنسبة لي غنيمة باردة !!  وحينئذٍ فقد سلكت طريق المفاوضات في البدء !! فطلبت منه برفقٍ ! أن ( يعطيني دورة ) ـ كما كنّا نعبّر ـ فأبى ، فألححت عليه لكنه لم يستسلم .. فما كان مني حينذاك إلا أن انتقلت من المفاوضات إلى التلويح بخيار الحرب ! فأنزلته من درّاجته وتركته كما قال الأوّل : ( أوسعتهم سبّاً وأودَوا بالإبل !) .. فلما قضيت نهمتي من دراجته سلّمتها إليه .. ثم أكملت طريقي ذاهبا إلى المسجد ، فلما قضيت الصلاة واردت الخروج من المسجد إذا بي أرى جيشا عرمرما من أبناء حيّهِ وقد رموني عن قوسٍ واحدةٍ فمن ضاربٍ بيدٍ أو شيء آخر ومن حاملٍ جلمود صخرٍ لو وضع على بعير لقتله ! أما صاحبكم فقد كان لسان حاله : (هذه عاقبة الظلم ) .. ولقد كان بإمكاني أن أصيح في أبناء حارتي وأنتخي بهم  فأنا وهُم يدٌ على من عادانا ! لكن والله إنني لا زلت أتذكّر أن شيئا في داخلي يخاطبني كالمعاتب :  ( هكذا يكون جزاء الظلم ) .. وقد حملني ذلك على أن أحتفظ بدموعي فليس هذا أوان انهمارِها .. وأن أوفّر أترابي ليومٍ لست فيه الظالم !
تلك كانت رسالة لي بأن أستعيذ بالله من أن أظلِم كما أستعيذ به من أن أظلَم .. على خلاف ما يردده بعضهم : (اللهم اجعلني المظلوم وليس الظالم ) !!

----------


## أبو القاسم

> حياك الله تعالى أبا مالك المصري وحيا أهل النيل، وجزاك خيرا على مرورك وتعليقك..
> وحياك الله تعالى أبا القاسم وجزاك خيرا على ترحيبك، وقد استمتعت بقراءة موقفك لكن هل صرت دكتورا كما كتبت أم أن المدرس الذي كتب لك: لا تتفلسف، قد قتل مواهبك، وحطم قدراتك؟؟


 شكر الله لك فضيلة الشيخ إبراهيم 
الحقيقة لم أصر دكتوراً ولا المدرس أثر في عزمي 
وإذا تيسرت الظروف فسأسعى للحصول عليها 
لا لذاتها ولا لأجل تعليقها ,ورحم الله تعالى العلامة الشنقيطي
فقد كان يسميها :القوارير الفاضية! يعني أن الشهادة توضع في زجاج
وتعلق ولكن مضمون صاحبها من العلم قليل

----------


## ابراهيم بن محمد الحقيل

وشكر لك يا أبا القاسم، ويسر لك ما عزمت عليه، وأعانك على أمور دينك ودنياك..

----------


## عبدالله الهدلق

بارك الله في الإخوة الأحباب الكرام ..
شيخنا الشيخ إبراهيم الحقيل : له خَطَراتٌ تفضح الناس والكتبا ! هذا ولشيخنا تاريخ حافل في الإمامة والخطابة ليته يواصل إتحافنا به بين الفينة وأختها ..
الشيخ ضيدان اليامي : كان قلبي يدق معك بأثر رجعي , إذ كان لي موقف مشابه اعتليت فيه المنبر على الرغم مني , لكني جبنت بعدها فعاهدت نفسي على أن أترك المنبر إلى الأبد وزيادة يوم .. والفضل أخي الشيخ ليس للظروف الصعبة وإنما هو للأنفس الكبيرة , فهنيئاً لك ماأنت فيه من هذا الخير . 
الشيخ أبا القاسم : لكنّ قومي وإن كانوا دكاترةً .. ليسوا من العلم في شيءٍ وإن هانا 
الشيخ يعقوب بن مطر : أين أنت ؟ طال انتظاري لك من أيام البراجم .. ماأجمل ماذكّرتنا به .. لكنك قصّرت في وصف السيكل الذي غنمته , فلم تذكر لنا : هل كان جوبيتر 24 أو فلبس 26 , أم أنه سيكل صحراوي الفرامل ترجيع وطّاية !
لابد من مثل هذه الدّقه حتى يتسنى للقارئ تحقيق المناط .. ماأكثر ما يُشجيني - وأنت الشاعر - قول أبي العلاء :
وقد تعوضّتُ عن كلٍّ بمُشبهِهِ .. فما وجدتُ لأيام الصّبا عوضا
قد كان بعض أهل العلم يعد هذا البيت من أفراد المعري .. شكر الله لكم جميعاً .

----------


## ابراهيم بن محمد الحقيل

رفع الله تعالى قدرك يا شيخ عبد الله وأعلى مقامك في الدارين، فلست شيخا لك لكنه تواضعك الجم، وخلقك الرفيع، وإنما نحن قرينان زميلان، جمعتنا من قبل مقاعد الدراسة، ثم جمعتنا من بعد محبة المعرفة والثقافة، جعل الله تعالى ذلك خالصاً لوجهه الكريم..
ولتعلم أني مقتنع تماماً: أن ما استفدته أنا من مجالستك أكثر مما استفدته أنت مني، لا حرمنا الله تعالى من مجلسك وأمثالك..
وأما المواقف فأبشر بما أذكره منها وفيه غرابة أو طرفة، ولم يسبقك أحد إلى نبشها كما نبشتها أنت، فلعل في ذكرها فائدة، فكلامك المستمر لي عن المذكرات والمواقف أقنعني، ومقدمتك الضافية لهذه المشاركات زادت قناعتي..
ولي عودة إن شاء الله تعالى للمواقف بعد العيد لتقع الحادثة في مناسبتها..

----------


## يعقوب بن مطر العتيبي

> الشيخ يعقوب بن مطر : أين أنت ؟ طال انتظاري لك من أيام البراجم .. ماأجمل ماذكّرتنا به .. لكنك قصّرت في وصف السيكل الذي غنمته , فلم تذكر لنا : هل كان جوبيتر 24 أو فلبس 26 , أم أنه سيكل صحراوي الفرامل ترجيع وطّاية !
> لابد من مثل هذه الدّقه حتى يتسنى للقارئ تحقيق المناط .. ماأكثر ما يُشجيني - وأنت الشاعر - قول أبي العلاء :
> وقد تعوضّتُ عن كلٍّ بمُشبهِهِ .. فما وجدتُ لأيام الصّبا عوضا
> قد كان بعض أهل العلم يعد هذا البيت من أفراد المعري .. شكر الله لكم جميعاً .


أهلا بكم شيخنا الفاضل ,,,,
بورك فيك ...

أما السيكل فلا أتذكّر نوعه .. حيث لم أتمكّن من التأكد منه !! بل كان كل همّي الحصول على (سيكل ) ولو لمدة يسيرة .. والظرف لا يسمح بأكثر من ذلك !!

تقبل الله منا ومنكم ...

----------


## ابراهيم بن محمد الحقيل

سلام عليكم أيها المشايخ الفضلاء ورحمة الله وبركاته، وعيدكم مبارك، وتقبل الله تعالى طاعتكم..
 وعدتكم بموقف آخر وقع لي مع الإمامة وأنا صبي، فبعد أن انقضى رمضان التحق إمام المسجد بدورة في معهد النور -وهو للمكفوفين- لمدة شهر، وطمع في أن أصلي بالناس  المغرب والعشاء، وأخبر المؤذن بذلك، وصرت أصلي بهم هذين الفرضين، ففي العصر ألعب مع الصبية، وإذا اقترب المغرب ذهبت وتوضأت ولبست ثوب الصلاة وعمامتها -شماغ رمضان- وقصدت المسجد، ولا ألعب بين العشائين؛ لقصر الوقت وكثرة حركة جماعة المسجد في السكك..
 واستأنس المؤذن علي-وكان طاعناً في السن ثقيل السمع- فأصبح الحاكم على الأذان والإقامة، ولم يأبه بي؛  فأحيناً يمل الناس من الانتظار وهو لا يقيم الصلاة، وأحياناً يستعجل جداً ولا يشاورني في شيء من ذلك، والجماعة إذا أخرَّ الإقامة يأكلونني بنظراتهم، فصار إذا تأخر في الإقامة خفضت رأسي ولم أرفعه حتى يقيم الصلاة، ولو تكحكحوا وتنحنحوا كما هي عادتهم، وكنت أتعمد الجلوس بعد تحية المسجد بجواره  ليراني فيقيم الصلاة، ولكن لا فائدة، وذات مرة ضجر الناس من التأخر فتجرأت وقلت له في أذنه: لو أقمنا الصلاة، فأشار إلي بيده أن أتريث..
 وذات ليلة محرجة لي جداً -وقع فيها هذا الموقف الذي أقصه عليكم- كان أحد جيران المسجد من الباعة في سوق الديرة القديم -المقيبرة- ويأتي من دكانه مع أذان المغرب، وبكّر في ذلك اليوم فلما دخل بسيارته -بيجو بكس جديدة بيضاء- زقاقنا كنت ألاحق الكرة التي ارتطمت بزجاجه الأمامي وكاد يدهسني لكنه شدَّ الفرامل بقوة حتى علا صرير الكفرات وهو يصرخ ويدعو ووجهي بوجهه، ومضى في سبيله، ودخلت المسجد على عادتي لأصلي بالناس المغرب، وتأخر المؤذن في الإقامة واستغل وجودي بقربه وصار يحادثني بصوت مرتفع؛ لأنه ثقيل السمع والجماعة يحترقون، وكان مما قال لي فعرقت خجلاً:(سليمان ما يلعب معكم راح مع أمه حصة لمكة...) وسليمان هذا هو حفيده، فرمى الجماعة كلهم بأبصارهم إلينا فمنهم من يهز رأسه، ومنهم من يحوقل ويسترجع، والشباب منهم يضحكون مستمتعين بحديثه إليَّ، ساخرين مني، وأتذكر وقتها أني وددت أن الأرض تنشق وتبتلعني، وبعد لأيٍ ما أنهى حديثه وشاورني لأول مرة في إقامة الصلاة فأجبته على الفور بنعم، فإذا صاحب البيجو الذي كاد يدهسني يرمقنا وهو يفرك سواكه في أسنانه كأنه يسنها ليفترسني، وقد استمع إلى حديث المؤذن معي، وظن أنه ثبت لدى الجماعة أن إمامهم يلعب مع الصبية بشهادة المؤذن المعلنة، فالتفت إلينا وقال: لا يصلي بنا هذا البزر وهو يلعب مع البزور، والتفت إلى أحد الجماعة وقال: صلِّ أنت، وكان المؤذن قد همَّ أن يقيم الصلاة، فتوقف المؤذن والتفت إلي يشاورني وقد تورطت، فضعفت وتنازلت وقلت للمؤذن: اللي يبون (كما يريدون) وتقدم الشخص المرشح وكان فاضلاً كبير السن وصلى بنا، لكنني اغتظت جداً من أسلوبه أمام الناس، وكأنه ينتقم مما حصل –لكن أشهد أنه من عباد الله الصالحين وأحبه كثيراً رغم ما فعل ولا يزال حياً شفاه الله تعالى وأطال عمره على طاعته- فلما خرجنا من المسجد ندمت أنني تنازلت لهم، وأحسست أني ضعيف، وصرت ألوم نفسي كثيراً، ولا زال تنازلي -كلما تذكرته- يسبب لي امتعاضاً كبيراً إلى الآن رغم بعد العهد، وطول السنين..  
من الدروس والفوائد:
  1-  أن الصغير مع الكبار إن وضع نفسه بمنزلة أحدهم احتمل منهم ما لا يطيق..
  2-  أن التنازل عن حقٍ من ضعف يبقى أثره في النفس، ولا يزول بسهولة.
  3- أن الأصل في الناس الإذعان للوكيل ولو رأوا من هو أولى منه ما لم يقارف الوكيل ما يضعف موقفه ويؤلب الناس عليه. 
  4- أن من الناس من يحرجك وهو في نفسه يعاملك بتلقائية لا يرى فيها أي غضاضة عليه كما فعل المؤذن في حديثه معي، فحديثه ضرني ولم يضره؛ لذا أرى أن يضع المتحدث نفسه في موقف المتحدث إليه قبل أن يطلق لسانه.
آمل أن يكون موقفاً ممتعاً ومفيداً رغم طوله، وشكر الله تعالى لكم فراءتكم له وتعليقكم عليه..

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

المزيد المزيد .......

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

جزاكم الله كل خير ..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

انتهت منذ قليل حلقة الشيخ عبد الله الهدلق من برنامج مداد على قناة دليل ،وكانت حلقة ممتعة مؤنسة كإمتاع صاحبها وإيناسه ..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

متى تعاد الحلقة؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

في العاشرة وخمسة وأربعين دقيقة صباح غد الإثنين والثانية ظهر بعد غد الثلاثاء بإذن الله..

----------


## يعقوب بن مطر العتيبي

ما شاء الله ..
بورك فيك يا شيخ أبا فهر ...
ونحن إلى خبر الحلقة بالأشواق !

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

> ما شاء الله ..
> بورك فيك يا شيخ أبا فهر ...
> ونحن إلى خبر الحلقة بالأشواق !


مما أستفدته من الحلقة
 - أمضى المسيرى فى موسوعته 25 عاما وأخرجها 1999.
- كان ماركسيا ولما وجد تفسيرها  المادى  الضيق للحياة تحول.
- دراسة فكر المتحول تختلف عن دراسة المفكر الناشىء فى فكر ولم يتحول عنه، فلا يمكن أ، ينسلخ المتحول من كل فكره عند تحوله للفكر الآخر.
-الموسوعة فى 8 مجلدات أختصرها بعد 4 سنوات فى مجلدين.
-الذى يميز الموسوعة نفس الكاتب .
- هو يرى العلمانية الجزئية (فصل الدين عن الدولة)
-سلبيات الموسوعة
1-لم يستمد كلامه من الوحى
2- يقول أن اليهود ليسوا جماعة واحدة بل جماعات وهذا يخالف القرآن الذى خاطب اليهود كأ،ة واحدة.
-أول كتاب حصل عليه هو كليلة ودمنة
- السير الذاتية ضعيفة فى تراثنا ،وممن ترجم لنفسه ابن سينا والسيوطى والبغدادى والسخاوى
-فى السير الذاتية: الحديث عن التجارب و الخبرات لا يمنع منه ،إنما الذم فيمن يمدح نفسه ويزدرى الآخرين
-الجزء الأول من كتاب الأيام لطه حسين من أفضل ما كتب عربيا
- من أصدق السير الذاتية زهرة العمر لتوفيق الحكيم.
- كتب الحسبة مورد خصب لدراسة الحياة الأجتماعية فى عصر الكاتب .
- كتاب "حياة الحيوان" للدميرى توجد به محاور فقهيه عن الحيوان ،فصاحب الكتاب فقيه.
- عندما قلت لمثقف بوسنى أن التعاريخ الأوربى لم يتكلم عن الأقلية الإسلامية ،فرد قائلا ولا التاريخ الإسلامى تكلم عن الأقليات الأخرى،فهذا جعلنى للأمر من جميع جوانبه 
- المقريزى تكلم فى كتابه عن اليهود وعاداتهم على غير عادة المؤرخين.
- وأخيرا نصح الشيخ بقراءة كتاب "الاستشراق أهدافه ووسائله" ل محمد فتحى الزيادى.  
وإن كان هناك أخطاء فى النقل فالشيخ الفاضل عبد الله الهدلق يصحح لى.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

[هو يرى العلمانية الجزئية (فصل الدين عن الدولة)]

وهذا مما قصر الشيخ في بيانه (لعله لبعد ذلك عن الحديث عن الموسوعة)فلا أعلم تمام رأيه فيه،لكن هذه الكلمة في صفة العلمانية الجزئية عند المسيري قاصرة؛فالمسيري مثلاً : يرى أن المسألة السياسية إن تعلقت بحكم شرعي وجب الرجوع لرأي الفقهاء وليس هذا مما يصح أن يطلق عليه : ((فصل الدين عن الدولة)) بهذا الإطلاق والإجمال..

----------


## أبو القاسم

> السير الذاتية ضعيفة فى تراثنا ،وممن ترجم لنفسه ابن سينا والسيوطى والبغدادى والسخاوى


لعل هذا من مفاخر الأمة المحمدية فإن علماءها الربانيين هم أفاضل الناس ,يتحرجون جدا من حديث عن أنفسهم
مبالغة منهم في تحري الإخلاص وفي الأثر:لايبلغ العبد أن يكون من المتقين حتى يدع مالا بأس به حذرا لما به بأس
ولا يصح مرفوعا,وتأمل قول سيد البشرية :أنا سيد ولد آدم ولافخر,
فمع كونه يقرر خبرا هو من الوحي ,يعقب بم يقطع الوهم أنه يفخر بذا
وقد استأت بصراحة من كلام الحافظ السيوطي خاصة عن نفسه بمثل هذه الطريقة
رحمه الله وعفا عنه

----------


## محمد بن مسلمة

ماشاء الله تبارك الله..
سرني والله الخبر..فأنعم وأكرم بالشيخ: عبدالله الهدلق..فقد جالسته وألفيته بحراً زاخراً في معرفة الكتب، هذا مع حُسن أخلاقه ، وطيب معشره ، ووافر مروءته ، وكريم خصاله ، إضافة إلى تمام الصيانة والديانة.
أحسبه خيرا مما قلت فيه والله هو المسئول أن يتم عليه نعمه ويزيده من فضله.

----------


## عبدالله العلي

أنعم وأكرم بأبي أحمد ..
 للأسف لم أشاهد الحلقة ، أرجو من يجد لها رابطا على الشبكة أن يضعه في موضوعنا هذا

----------


## ابوعبدالله الثوري

حلقة الشيخ حفظه الله 
http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=183573

----------


## السليماني

المسيري ماركسي ثم تحول مفكراً إسلامياً ولم يترك التفسير المادي !!

قال تعالى ( إن الله لايصلح عمل المفسدين )

*هؤلاء كما ذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى ( صم بكم عمي فهم لايرجعون )* 

ماأشبه هؤلاء بعلماء الكلام الذين قال الشافعي فيهم 

( * حكمي في أهل الكلام أن يضربوا بالجريد والنعال ،*

* ويطاف بهم في القبائل والعشائر ،* 

*ويقال : هذا** جزاء من ترك الكتاب والسنة وأقبل على الكلام )*


وماأشبه مانحن فيه من الانهزامية مع الكفار  والانخداع بماعندهم والاستشهاد بأقوالهم 

من فتنة المأمون ( الترجمة لكتب اليونان ) ثم القول بخلق القرآن .

*وكلام الكفار من أهل الكتاب 

إن كان باطلاً فهو مردود 

وإن كان حقاً فعندنا ماهو خير منه 

والحق الذي عندهم لانريده 

لإن الأخذ بأقوال هؤلاء الكفار يعني التبعية لهم 

*
*وديننا قائم على مخالفة أصحاب الجحيم من اليهود والنصارى .*

فماأحوج كثير من الشباب لقراءة كتاب شيخ الإسلام 

( إقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لمخالفة أصحاب الجحيم ).

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> المسيري ماركسي ثم تحول مفكراً إسلامياً ولم يترك التفسير المادي !! 
> قال تعالى ( إن الله لايصلح عمل المفسدين )
> هؤلاء كما ذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى ( صم بكم عمي فهم لايرجعون ) ............


أخي الكريم.. في كلامك جملة مغالطات وتوهمات في غير محلها.
أمَّا المسيري وأمثاله، فالله أعلم بحاله ومقصوده، ولست محاميًا عنه، ولكن كلامك ليس منضبطًا بما تريد أوبما ينبغي أن يقال.
وكثيرٌ من أهل الضلال بألوانهم ينتقلون من باطل إلى حقٍّ فتبقى عندهم شوائب من بقايا الزمن الفائت، كما ذكر ذلك «المنصف للخصوم» شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في مواضع كثيرة من كتبه عن جملة من المنحرفين عن الحق.
أمَّا قولك في أناس قضوا وهلكوا إنَّهم (صمٌّ بكم عميٌ فهم لا يرجعون) فهذا من التألِّي والتحكُّم بالغيب، ولا وجه له فيما ظهر لي ههنا!
و النقل والعقل يقتضيان أنَّ من مات لا يجرؤ أن يُقال فيه: «إنَّه لا يرجع» إلَّا من ملك الغيب واستحضره، ولستَ ولن تدَّعيه، وفَّقك الله.




> وماأشبه مانحن فيه من الانهزامية مع الكفار والانخداع بماعندهم والاستشهاد بأقوالهم 
> من فتنة المأمون ( الترجمة لكتب اليونان ) ثم القول بخلق القرآن .
> وكلام الكفار من أهل الكتاب 
> إن كان باطلاً فهو مردود 
> وإن كان حقاً فعندنا ماهو خير منه 
> والحق الذي عندهم لانريده 
> لإن الأخذ بأقوال هؤلاء الكفار يعني التبعية لهم 
> وديننا قائم على مخالفة أصحاب الجحيم من اليهود والنصارى .
> فماأحوج كثير من الشباب لقراءة كتاب شيخ الإسلام 
> ( إقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لمخالفة أصحاب الجحيم ).


النَّقل عن أهل الكفر والباطل بأطيافهم ليس باطلًا كله، ولا هو داخل فيما أشرت إليه وأردت تحميله شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله.
وتوصيف الأمر كله بالانهزامية والتبعية ظلمٌ ومجانبة للإنصاف إن كان عامًّا لكل من فعل ذلك، كما يلوح من كلامك.
وإن كان الأمر كما أجملتَ وغالطتَ فقد قال النَّبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : «حدِّثوا عن بني إسرائيل ولا حرج»!
وقد كان  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يستشهد ببيت طرفة: ويأتيك بالأخبار من لم تزوَّد!
وقد كان  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يقول: «كاد أمية بن أبي الصلت أن يسلم»..
ولا أراك تزعم أنَّ الأخذ مطلقًا من أهل الكفر (كتابيين أوغيرهم) يكون تبعية لهم في كل شيء، حتى في الصناعات والمهارات وتجارب الحياة.. فإن كان هذا مرادك فلم أعلم أحدًا سبقك إلى مثل هذا!
فما تريد إذن!

----------


## السليماني

أخي الكريم 
المسيري يرى العلمانية الجزئية يعني فصل الدين عن السياسة وكان من اعضاء حركة كفاية التي تطالب بالديمقراطية الغربية النصرانية !!! وقد أفضى إلى ماقدم .
ومعنى ( حدثوا عن بني إسرائيل ولاحرج )
وقد أجاز أهل العلم للمسلم أن ينقل كلامهم وأخبارهم الموجودة في كتبهم دون تقيد بالبحث عن صحة الإسناد،
بل تحكى أخبارهم كما هي للعبرة والاتعاظ، إلا ما علم أنه كذب. 
قال مالك: المراد جواز التحدث عنهم بما كان من أمر حسن، أما ما علم كذبه فلا، قاله في الفتح. 
قال الحافظ في الفتح عن الشافعي قوله: من المعلوم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يجيز التحدث بالكذب، فالمعنى: حدثوا عن بني إسرائيل بما لا تعلمون كذبه، وأما ما تجوّزونه، فلا حرج عليكم في التحدث به عنهم، وهو نظير قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذا حدثكم أهل الكتاب، فلا تصدقوهم، ولا تكذبوهم"، ولم يرد الإذن ولا المنع من التحدث بما يقطع بصدقه. وقال أهل العلم أيضاً أنه منافاة بين إذنه هنا، ونهيه في خبر آخر عن التحدث، وفي خبر آخر عن النظر في كتبهم، لأنه أراد هنا التحديث بقصصهم نحو قتل أنفسهم لتوبتهم، وبالنهي: العمل بالأحكام، لنسخها بشرعه، أو النهي في صدر الإسلام قبل استقرار الأحكام الدينية والقواعد الإسلامية، فلما استقرت أذن لأمن المحذور. نقله المناوي في فيض القدير. ( منقول )
وليس من ذلك جعل كلامهم هو الأصل في المقالات والمقابلات 
بل يذكر ماعند بني إسرائيل من القصص والعبر ولايصدقون ولايكذبون وتجد أحدهم يقول ( قال سارتر وقال جيته وقال هوجو ...الخ ) على سبيل الاستشهاد ولايذكر أقوال الصحابة والتابعين التي عليها نور النبوة بخلاف أقوال هؤلاء الضالين أو المغضوب عليهم الذين هم في ظلمات الكفر والجهل وليس لهم عقول فكيف نأخذ عنهم !!!
ولاشك أن نقل كلامهم بهذه الطريقة تبعية وانهزامية وتعظيم لشأن هؤلاء ( وغالبهم زنادقة ملاحدة دهرية ) الذين ذكر الله بأنهم أضل من البهائم . والكفار أخبر الله عنهم بأنهم صم بكم عمي وهذا يصدق على كل من مات على الكفر ولم يدخل في الإسلام وليس لنا إلا الظاهر أما الشهادة لمعين بجنة أو نار بدون دليل شرعي فهذا مخالف لعقيدة أهل السنة 
--------
ولا أراك تزعم أنَّ الأخذ مطلقًا من أهل الكفر (كتابيين أوغيرهم) يكون تبعية لهم في كل شيء، حتى في الصناعات والمهارات وتجارب الحياة.. فإن كان هذا مرادك فلم أعلم أحدًا سبقك إلى مثل هذا!
فما تريد إذن!
------------
أقول 
الانتفاع بماعند الكفار من الطب وغيره مباح لإن هذه الأمور مشتركة بين بني الإنسان كافرهم ومسلمهم والتعامل معهم بالبيع والشراء والإجارة وغيرها مباح كماهو معروف .اما تجارب الحياة فهؤلاء الكفرة -ولاأحسب أنك تخالفني - لهم نظرة للحياة غير نظرة المسلم 
فهم كما اخبر الله تعالى ( يعلمون ظاهراً من الحياة الدنيا وهم عن الآخرة هم غافلون ) 
وهل رأيت علمائنا كابن تيمية الذي ذكرت يسطر أقوال الملاحدة في كتبه ؟؟ إلا على وجه الإنكار والرد على باطلهم هل رأيت علماء التابعين ينقلون عن الكفار أقوالهم وتجاربهم ؟؟لم نر ذلك إلا للأدباء أمثال الجاحظ وأمثاله وهم يجعلون أقوال الكفار في تضاعيف كلامهم أو آخرة .
ومن قرأ القرآن تبين له من وصف الله تعالى لهم بانهم قول لايعقلون ولايفقهون وانهم صم بكم عمي فهم لايرجعون وأن الله ختم على سمعهم وأبصارهم ...الخ تبين له بأن ماعندهم من الأقوال عندنا ماهو خير منه من أقوال السلف الصالح ومن بعدهم .
وهل تؤخذ الحكمة من أمثال هؤلاء وإن أخذها المرء جعلها في آخر كلامه فهي تابعة لكلام السلف لإن المسلمين يصلون إلى الحق من أقرب الطرق بخلاف الكفار الذين لايصلون إلى الحق وإن وصل أحدهم بعد جهد جهيد صار إلى نتيجة عرفها المسلم بأيسر الطرق . 
وجزاك الله خيراً .

----------


## السليماني

إخواني الفضلاء : حين رأيت مقابلة الشيخ الباحث الشرعي عبد الله الهدلق -أسأل الله لى وله الهداية -
 لم أر أي بحث شرعي او استدلال بكلام الله تعالى او رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو كلام السلف الصالح من الصحابة والتابعين مع ان الرجل قال في بداية المقابلة ( نحن السلفيون )
 وإنما هي وراقة لغير المسلمين وهل خلت مصادر السنة وكتب الأدب من الحكم .
وإلا فمامعنى باحث شرعي ؟؟
 وقد نعى في كتابه (ميراث الصمت والملكوت ص62 ) بأن المسيري مفكر لاإسلامي لإنه استبعد الوحي عن مصادر المعرفة فأين نصوص الوحي وكلام السلف في المقابلة مع الباحث الشرعي ؟؟؟ وقال عن المسيري بأن له أخطاء كثيرة ولم يذكر إلا ثلاثاً !!! وقد رجعت إلى كتاب هشام بشير ( مسيرة المسيري في الدفاع عن اليهود ) فوجدت له طوام ومنهجه فيها ماركسي وطعون في الإنبياء كاتهام هارون بعبادة العجل وموسى بعقيدة الحلول وسليمان بمنافاة التوحيد والدفاع عن اليهود .
فالأولى بالباحث الشرعي ان ينصح بالبعد عن هذه الموسوعة فمابالك بإشهارها بين الناس . 
ولم يذكر عن كتب الشرع إلا جواباً لسؤال عن الملخص الفقهي وفتح المجيد وذكرهما مع ثالث على استحياء فجزى الله السائل خيراً .
وماذكر عن أبي زرعة عندما رأى صحيح مسلم رحمه الله فيه عبرة وعظة حَدَّثَنَا سعيد بْن عَمْرو البرذعي قال : شهدت أَبَا زرعة يعني الرازي ذكر كتاب الصحيح الذي ألفه مسلم بْن الحجاج ثم الفضل الصائغ على مثاله. فَقَالَ لي أَبُو زرعة : هؤلاء قوم أرادوا التقدم قبل أوانه. فعملوا شيئا يتسوقون به. ألفوا كتابا لم يسبقوا إليه ليقيموا لأنفسهم رياسة قبل وقتها. وأتاه ذات يوم وأنا شاهد رجل بكتاب الصحيح من رواية مسلم فجعل ينظر فيه فإذا حديث عَنْ أسباط بْن نصر فَقَالَ أَبُو زرعة : ما أبعد هذا من الصحيح يدخل فِي كتابه أسباط بْن نصر ؟ ثم رأى فِي كتابه قطن بْن نسير فَقَالَ لي : وهذا أطم من الأول قطن بْن نسير وصل أحاديث عَنْ ثَابِت جعلها عَنْ أنس. ثم نظر فَقَالَ : يروي عَنْ أَحْمَد بْن عيسى المصري فِي كتابه الصحيح. 
قال لي أَبُو زرعة : ما رأيت أهل مصر يشكون فِي أن أَحْمَد بْن عيسى. وأشار أَبُو زرعة إِلَى لسانه كأنه يَقُول : الكذب. ثم قال لي : يحدث عَنْ أمثال هؤلاء. ويترك مُحَمَّد بْن عجلان ونظراءه. ويطرق لأهل البدع علينا. 
فيجدوا السبيل بأن يقولوا للحديث إذا احتج به عليهم : ليس هذا فِي كتاب الصحيح. ورأيته يذم من وضع هذا الكتاب ويؤنبه. فلما رجعت إِلَى نيسابور فِي المرة الثانية ذكرت لمسلم بْن الحجاج إنكار أَبِي زرعة عَلَيْهِ روايته فِي كتاب الصحيح عَنْ : أسباط بْن نصر. وقطن بْن نسير. وأَحْمَد بْن عيسى. 
فَقَالَ لي مسلم : إن ما قلت صحيح. وإنما أدخلت من حديث أسباط. وقطن. وأَحْمَد ما قد رواه الثقات عَنْ شيوخهم. إلا أنه ربما وقع إلي عنهم بارتفاع. ويكون عندي من رواية من أوثق منهم بنزول. فاقتصر على أولئك. وأصل الحديث معروف من رواية الثقات. وقدم مسلم بعد ذلك الري. فبلغني أنه خرج إِلَى أَبِي عَبْد اللَّهِ مُحَمَّد بْن مسلم بْن وارة. فجفاه وعابه على هذا الكتاب. وقال لَهُ نحوا مما قاله لي أَبُو زرعة : إن هذا يطرق لأهل البدع علينا. فاعتذر إليه مسلم. وقال : إنما أخرجت هذا الكتاب. وقلت : هو صحاح. ولم أقل : أن ما لم أخرجه من الحديث فِي هذا الكتاب ضعيف. ولكن إنما أخرجت هذا من الحديث الصحيح ليكون مجموعا عندي. وعند من يكتبه عني. فلا يرتاب فِي صحتها. ولم أقل : إن ما سواه ضعيف. أو نحو ذلك مما اعتذر به مسلم إِلَى مُحَمَّد بْن مسلم. فقبل عذره وحدثه.
وهذا في أهل البدع وليسوا بكفار 
فمابالك في من يمدح موسوعة فيها طوام وطعون في أنبياء الله ثم يكون استشهاده بأقوال الكفار والمتهمين برقة الدين وهو باحث شرعي . *ولو ذكر كلام هؤلاء بعد كلام السلف وتابعي التابعين* *على أن كلامهم من أضعف الأدلة* *على مايقول لم ينتقده أحد* . 
*وقد أجاد الباحث في رده على السرحان* *في كتابه ( الهادي والهاذي )* *فجزاه الله خيراً* 
وليته استمر على هذه الطريقة التي ينفع بها المسلمين
وقصدي هو بيان الحق وإرادة الخير للشيخ عبد الله وفقه الله 
فإن أصبت فمن الله وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي والشيطان .
وأسأل الله لي ولكم وللشيخ عبد الله التوفيق والسداد وان يختم لنا بالحسنى .

----------


## مجلس المشرفين

الاخ الكريم
بارك الله بك
نرجو ان تصغر خط الكتابه حتى لا تضخم الصفحة
وننبهك من قبل الاداره انه تم نقل باقي مشاركاتك الى موضوع مفرد
حيث انها مشاركات مستطرده عن المسيري وضلالاته وهذا عزوف عن اصل الموضوع هنا
ومن ارادها فليراجع هذا الرابط :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=65797
وفقنا الله واياك لما فيه الخير

----------


## عبدالله الهدلق

آمل من الإخوة التكرّم بالدخول على هذا الرابط :

الهَوامِل الهَدْلقيّة .. 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=65812

----------


## محمد محمود أمين

شكر الله لك ونفع بك

----------


## الباحث العربى

جزاكم الله خيرااااا

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

مالي أرى الأقلام قد جفت، أين أنتم يا شيوخنا الأفاضل.

----------


## وليد بن عبده الوصابي

> يقولون : إن التاجر إذا أفلس فتّش في دفاتره القديمة .. ولأني تاجر فاشل؛ فإني حين فتّشتُ لم أجد في هذه الدفاتر إلا ديوناً عليّ ! كنت نشرت من قبل موقفين يناسبان ماهنا , لذا أعيد نشرهما حتى أشرف باطلاع من لم يكن اطلع عليهما من الإخوة الكرام .. 
> " صحن القشطة " 
> أنا امرؤٌ – إن لم تكن تعلم- كباقي خلق الله، كلما تقدمت بي السن ضعفتْ فيّ الشهوات كلها إلا شهوة الكلام.. وقد رأيتُني في الأربعين من عمري غيري في العشرين والثلاثين، فقد كنت صموتًا تمر بي الساعات لا تفرط مني الكلمة، فأورثني ذلك عُقدًا أضخم من تلك التي في حبل السفينة..
> *واليوم آثرتُ أن أتكلم –تخفّفاً- ثأرًا من تلك الأيام، بل إني سأتحدث عن نفسي كثيرًا، لأني لا آمن جانب أحد إن تحدثت عنه إلا نفسي هذه التي بين جنبيّ.*
> *عهدتُني شديدَ الخجل جدًا (بين يديَّ كتاب "الخجل" لراي كروزير أكبر متخصص في هذا الموضوع في عصرنا الحاضر، فماذا عساه يجدي هذا الكتاب ومؤلّفه في هذه الطبقات النفسية المتكلسة).*
> *يحملني الخجل كثيرًا على مداراة الناس، والتكلف لما لا أطيق.. ليس أثقل على نفسي من الأطفال، ودع عنك "إميل" جان جاك روسّو، وحديث الكبار الساذج عن براءة الأطفال، كأننا ما كنا أطفالاً، ولا رأينا منهم من هو أشد تلوّثًا من كثير من الراشدين، لذا فإني قلّ أن استملحت طفلاً، فأنا أعاملهم -بمشاعري- معاملة الكبار، فلا أكاد أحب طفلاً لأنه طفل، لكني لا أظلمه أو أسيء معاملته.*
> *وكان دعاني أحد الإخوة –خارج المملكة- إلى بيته، فلما حضرت جلس معنا صبيٌّ له من أكْره من رأيت، قد امتلأ وجهه بالقذارة ووالده الحاني يضمه إليه في رقّة بالغة!*
> *فلما حضر العشاء قلت في خاطري: الآن نرتاح منه، فأجلسه يأكل معنا فَغَثَتْ نفسي وكدت أموت تقزّزًا، ثم إن هذا الكريه رفع رجله وغمسها في صحن القشطة، فابتسم أبوه المغفّل تظرّفًا لصنيعه، فأطرقت خجلاً، وكرهت بعدها هذا الصنف من الطعام وكان من أشهاه إلى نفسي.*
> *وهكذا كم كلفّني الخجل أمثال هذه المدارات ورهق النفس، ومن كان هذا شأنه آذاه الناس من حيث يشعرون ولا يشعرون.*




سبحان الله..
قرأت كلاماً مضارعاً لهذا، للشيخ الأديب علي الطنطاوي، في شهوته للكلام، عند تقدمه في السن!

وأيضاً: قصة جرت له في بيت مضيفه، مع ولده الصغير!

لكني، لا زلت أقر بـ براءة الأطفال.. فبراءتهم واقعة، واللؤم من بعضهم، لا يعمم!

بوركت.

----------


## وليد بن عبده الوصابي

دراجة تكسر يدي!

ذات صباح جمعة، تاقت نفسي لقيادة دراجة جارنا؛ فأعطانيها بكل حب وود، لكن والدي الكريم -رعاه الله-:حذّرني، لكني أصررت، فقال لي: ستكسر يدك! أيضاً، لا زلت في جموحي (وما ألج جموح الصغار!)

امتطيت الدراجة الهوائية (وكانت كبيرة على عمري، حتى أني أصعد إليها عبر وصلة توصلني بها!) وكنت في فرح وانتشاء، لا يعلمه إلا صغير السن!

ذهبت في حاجة أهلي (وأظن، كان شراء لبن ماعز) ولم تكسر يدي أو تنكسر -والحمد لله-!

وعند رجوعي، صعدت على مرتفع؛ لكي أتمكن من الركوب والقيادة، ومضيت أسابق الريح، وفي منعطف حاد (ولم أكن قبل أعرف خطر المنعطفات!) انحرفت دراجتي المستعارة، عن جادة الطريق، فكاد وجهي أن يرتطم في جدار عشوائي، فحرفت رأسي، واتقيت الجدار بيدي الصغيرتين، لم تثبت الدراجة (لأنها دراجة!) فانزلقت، وكدت أن أسقط الأرض على وجهي البريء أخرى؛ فاتقيتها بيدي أخرى (وهنا، كانت يد واحدة) فلم تقو الضعيفة النحيلة، قوة الهوي؛ فانكسرت كسراً، سمعت صوته بأذني المرهفة، وأحسسته بقلبي المتعب!

قمت على الفور، ويدي اليمنى آخذة باليسرى (وهكذا يكون التعاضد لا التحاسد!) وأنا أكرر -دون شعور-: يدّي انكسرت!

تركت الدراجة الجانية، ملقية على قارعة الطريق، ولا أدري، هل قادها أحد، أو عاد لها صاحبها، فلم أعد أفكر فيها، بل كان همي المهم، هو: كيف أقابل والدي الذي حذرني من كسر يدي؟ بل كيف أقابل والدتي المسكينة، التي لا تحتمل هاته المواقف (وهكذا هن النساء!)

لما وصلت، تركتْ يدي العاضدي أختها، فتدنت وتلوت، من وسط الساعد، كأنما هو الرسغ!

صاحت المسكينة، وانهمرت أعينها بالدموع الغوالي (وما أغلى دمع الأم، وأنا جد حريص، أن لا تبكي أمي)

سمعت صياح والدي نحوي، وتبكيته لي، وتشنيعه علي، أن لا أسمع نصحه، وأظنني سمعته يقول (الذي ما يسمع كبيره، كبيره الشيطان!)

لبست الحنونة.. جلبابها وخمارها، (وهذا هو لبسها، ولبس بناتها، ولبس غالب البلاد -والحمد لله-) وأخذتني إلى مسجد، حفظت فيه القرآن، وأنا دون البلوغ، وكثيراً من المتون العلمية -والحمد لله-.

ذهب بي صهري، مع أستاذ لي، إلى المشفى، ورجعت الفاضلة، وقلبها معي، ولا أعلم، كيف كانت ساعة فراقي؟! إلا أني أوقن، أنها لم تذق السعادة والراحة، فالله يكافؤها خيراً، ويكفيها ضيراً-!

وأجدني قد رهقت، من تذكار تيك الساعة؛ فوضعت قلمي، حذراً من نزف كلْمي!


الدرس المستفاد:
-براءة الصغير، لا تنئيه عن نتاج تصرفه الخاطئ.
-بر الوالدين، نجاة وسلامة، وعصيانهما، عطب وندامة.
-دواء الكبار، مضر بالصغار.

----------

